# Guys ACU.....part 2



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne - nice one on all those follies and eggs! I'm jealous.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Jayne - Wow 9 embies thats great, I guess you are waiting until blastocyst?  Good luck for Friday or Saturday.   

Becca - Keep resting and good luck with your  .  

Chandelle - I am sorry Dr K couldnt do your follow up, how annoying is that!  What have you decided to do are you trying again?  I wouldnt take the Dr prediction of 5% success as gospel, it only takes one good egg and its one persons opinion.
I dont know a great deal about it but would IVM that has been in the news a lot recently be better for you?

Peppermint - I hope you are well, how did the scan go?

Betty - Keep practising!!!

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

wow new home,

Jayne hope your ok and hope its good news for your eggs so you can have them board on Fri/sat.

peppermint hows the pains ?

chandelle hope your ok

 to Alice

no news on me really...having strick rest....got a few twinges from the ovaries but no other symptoms (bit to early only been a few days)


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Had a really boring day.  The highlight was a trip to the supermarket and that was only because we desperately needed food.

I'm sitting around quite a bit trying to take things easy.  I'm still getting a bit of discharge from Mondays EC but I've called the nurse and she said that's fine but don't you find you always compare to the previous cycle!

Find out tomorrow how many embryos have developed enough to test for Edwards and Downs syndrome.  Fingers crossed for all of them.  Need as many as possible in the hope that one is unaffected.

Becca, I bet you feel like it's been ages already.  Keep resting.

Hope you've all had a good day.

Take care
Jaynexx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello!!

Becca - 2 on board all snuggled up - good luck!   

Chandelle - sorry to hear you've had a bit of disappointment this week, but I completely agree with Alice, so keep going with that PMA!

Jayne - best of luck for your news tomorrow.. I've got my fingers crossed for you it's good news.

Peppermint - I hope you're well

xx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Had a call from hospital this morning. Only 2 embies are suitable for testing.  It's not great but just hoping and praying that 1, if not both are suitable for transfer.  
Appointment is 2.30 tomorrow so we'll find out then.

Hope everyones had a good day.

Love
Jaynexx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

good luck jayne       to your eggies

keep us all posted xx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello ladies,

We've had a terrible day.  Our treatment has been cancelled.  They tested our embies and they were both carriers of either Edwards or downs syndrome so ET was cancelled.

Feel completely gutted.  What a waste of emotion, time and money.  Going through all that for nothing is so hard.  Not sure what we are going to do now.  Maybe look into using a sperm donor.  We've been TTC for almost 6 years now and at the moment we are thinking it's time to look at other options.  Too early to decide yet but I don't think I can go through PGD again.

Hope you are all having a better day.  Enjoy the weekend.

Love
Jaynexx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

omg jayne,

im so sorry to read this, been logging on all day looking out for your post.....im soo sorry to see this....take some time out and when your clearer then see what your options are.

much love 
becca xxx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How are you all doing?

We are still in shock.  DH had a terrible day on Saturday.  Normally he is so calm but we went out for some fresh air in the afternoon.  I think if someone had stepped on his toes he would have lost it!  We are both wondering what to do next.  I'm going to call the hospital today and try and see Prof Braudie for help.  Thinking of going down the donor route now.

Becca,  Not long until your test.  Is it still going well?

Take care everyone
love
Jayne


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

oh Jayne..been thinking about you alot over the last few days..... maybe donor egg is the way to go....your poor DH..sounds like its hit him hard. must be hard for you to to see that. But your sounding  like your getting your strength slowly back as you want to call the clinic.....can you both grab a little weekend away first to clear your head before you try again.

as for me yeah I'm ok on day 7past egg transfer, having loads of pains and boobies are still sore and swollen........still think the witch is around the corner.

hey keep us updated on how you get on with the phone call xx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Jayne.
I am so sorry to here that your treatment had to be cancelled. Have Guys offered you to go see their counsellor?  It’s not for everyone but it may help. 
You need time to get over the disappointment but thinking of the next step is always a help, having an appointment booked to see Prof B to discuss the next step will give you something to aim for again.

Becca – We are all different but I had what I thought were period pains from day 4 after my et for about 2 weeks and was convinced that the devil was on its way but I was wrong so keep positive.  I had all the same signs as when it hadn’t worked the last time.
I had two put back like I think you did, and one has survived, so I put it down to losing the other one.

I hope everyone else is well.

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne, i'm really sorry - hopefully you will get some good information about your options at your follow up. they must think it is possible??


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the kind thoughts.  We could try the PGD again but I think we might call it a day for now.  It only has a 24% success rate anyway and seeing as each cycle has been so poor we're not sure it's worth doing anymore but never say never.
We're starting to think that having a family is the most important thing and how that comes about isn't necessarily so important.  If we needed to use an egg donor I'd have no problem.  This might sound strange but the fact it's a sperm donor seems harder for me than DH.  I think when you meet your partner you see all the good things about them and want those things in your children.  It's hard for me to accept that our child wouldn't genetically have those from DH if we use a donor.  I suppose I'm trying to weigh up the nature/nurture thing.
If they told us there is no chance of us having a child of our own it would be easier to make a choice but because there is always the chance it makes things more difficult.

Anyway, we are booked in for 30th November at Guys to speak to them about all our options and get some advice.  

Sorry for going on.  It kind of helps putting my thoughts in to words.

Are you all keeping well?


Bubbles sent to all
love
Jayne


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hello Jayne,

at the end of the day hunnie.....only you and dh can make the decision on what you want to do ...like you said there is so many options you can follow.......but i can tottally understand your fears though.
did you manage to get your follow up with professor B ?

do stay in touch 

ohhh blew you some extra bubbles xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

oh jayne. i am so so so very sorry - really am upset for you and your dh. 

chandelle - i am so sorry too - how about changing drugs? have you tried that? could they try that?

i hope you both can find some answers. 
sorry i havent been around ladies, my dh has broken his collar bone - football! - its been tough, he cant drive and hates being that way!


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello, girls,

How are you doing Peppermint, is all going well?
  You poor DH must be feeling fed up.

Chandelle,  What about you?  Do you know when you start again?

Becca,  Hope all is quiet for you still. The longer the better!!!

Alice, are you doing ok?

Take care
Jayne


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne, i am struggling with the donor concept myself (obviously for my side of things). I know what you mean because i am just dying to have a little boy or girl with my husband's characteristics. I too am thinking it's the family that is important, not how you get there, but it is strange to me to contemplate a child that has nothing inherent from my side of the family. like you, i guess i'm just holding out hope we can do it on our own. I will have to rethink that though if i don't have better luck with my next cycle.

Peppermint - nice to hear from you, sorry about your dh! you asked about changing drugs - the problem is I already tried that. I will probably do the same protocol again and just hope it will go better this time. They said that is what they'd advise ...

can't really decide whether to start when AF comes in a couple weeks or wait until January ...


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Jayne - sorry to read about your last tx, Good luck with all the decisions
Chandelle - I understand exactly what you are saying but for what its worth, once you have a baby in your arms your love will be such that it wont matter who's eyes they have as they will be YOUR babies eyes - if you get me.

Hello to everyone else. I was on here a couple of weeks ago, and I have another question for you all Im afraid. Sorry but my brain is blank and I cant work this out so can someone else help me:

- a/f was due 2 Nov, on a natural cycle with cyst from IUI so no sign of it yet
- I was told that if a/f arrives before 23rd Nov to wait until Dec a/f to start tx
- a/f after 23rd Nov and I can start IVF
- I am on holidays 22nd Dec until 1st Jan in France and the clinic closes
- they also mentioned scans from day 5 not day 9 as I had OHSS last time
- OK so, say I get a/f after 23rd Nov then what would my schedule be? I cant remember last time. 
Do I start sniffing on day 21 after a/f? When roughly would I start injectables and scans from first a/f? 

I am just trying to work out if it would clash with Xmas and/or my holidays. Also I have provera to bring on a bleed so I could use this now to try to sort out my dates and then take a cycle of clomid to regulate me for a Dec a/f which I know is roughly 5 weeks.

They also suggested going on the pill for 2 or so weeks now - should I do this? I just said no because of the word 'pill' and Im ttc, but now I see that it would stop a/f coming before 23rd Nov? And I could therefore use it choose my start date and potentially start tx sooner.
Help my brian cant cope with trying to work this out!
Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hello hun..with my cycle...i called the clinic on day one of af...then on day 21 i started my sniffing for 2 weeks and 2 days then started my stims for 10 days (i was cooked) then had ec 2 days later.

hope that gives you a rough guide xx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

HI Girls,

Chandelle, good to hear someone else has the same thoughts as me.  Never imagined I'd be in this situation.

Becca,  How are youtoday?  Not long to go now.

Ba,  It depends on normal length of your periods as to when they start you.  I usually start day 23 of cycle.  As for the rest it always confuses me!

Hope everyone is keeping well (and warm!!) 

love
Jaynexx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Becca - thanks thats been a great help. I have decided to go on the pill for a couple of weeks and aim to start a/f early Dec. So excited!

Jayne - I dont have a cycle if I have no drugs, at the moment I am on CD46 and althought I had a +ve OPK twice I am sure that I havent ov. They did say I would start sniffing on day 21. 

Next question - did you drink during tx? Obviously Xmas and New Year will fall when I am sniffing and I was wondering if its OK to drink? Doesnt help that we are in France with lots of cheap wine!
Ba
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Girls. 
I know a couple who adpoted recently, they and their families (who i dont think we too thrilled about the idea) adore that little baby. It is a tough decision to make. It will be your baby, brought up by you and your dh in your home - i am sure half the things we "inherit" are just by watching our parents do them all our life. I hope you are able to find the way. 
Chandelle - have you tried acupuncture with your cycle? Mr K had said that there was a study showing benifits.

i hope you all are well. thanks for the kind wishes. dh cant move his dominant arm so he isnt pleased at all. he hates being less than 100% - guess most guys are like that. 

ba - i drunk a bit durning dr and then nothing at stims.... but i dont know if there are any rules....


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ba,

I did ask the nurses about drinking.  They said there are no rules and that a couple might actually help with stress so wouldn't be too bad.  Although they don't have facts either way I was told in moderation they don't believe it's a problem.
I decided not to drink at all leading up to and during the last treatment.  

Have a good weekend everyone.

Take care
Love
Jayne


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

morning girls........did my test and we did it  ....im taking it with a pinch of salt until my scan in 2 weeks....very nervous still as getting slight af pains still.

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

OMG Becca! Congratulations! - pains could be stretching... take it easy


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Becca - great news!! congratulations. feelings of AF are totally normal.

Hi Peppermint, how are you doing? I'm finally meant to meet with Mr. K tomorrow so maybe I'll ask him his thoughts on acupuncture. Frankly i've given up on it because i had it during the last two tx and it didn't seem to help one bit. I went to my acupuncturist as soon as they saw that most of my follicles weren't growing and despite treatment (and had been seeing her weekly anyway), the follicles didn't budge one bit at the next scan two days later. This was the case at least twice where after seeing her there was no change in the follie size. maybe they just can't work miracles. I had acupuncture on and off for the last 18 months or so and never once felt relaxed or slept better or anything, though my acupuncturist also tried to treat my night waking problem.

So i'm not really planning on trying it again this time.

Ba - i didn't drink at all during stims, did drink once or twice during down-regging when i had the normal protocol (second time was short protocol so no sniffing) and they said that would be fine. I doubt it makes any difference whatsoever, unless your body is really sensitive to alcohol and it could affect your lining or something (though i hear red wine is actually good for uterine lining). I've also read some studies they did on mice about how it affects implantation, and it seemed to, so perhaps best to avoid any large-ish amount during the tww.

basically i was told there is nothing that can be done to improve the quality of your eggs or affect the outcome of your treatment as far as diet, etc. 

Jayne - hope you are well.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Becca - Congratulations!!!!!- I had a good feeling about you and thought it would be BPF.  I can understand you being cautious though, I was too as I was also getting AF pains and was convinced it hadnt worked.  I still get some pains now and I am 11 weeks.  Its all a waiting game isnt it, good luck for your scan in 2 weeks.    

I have my first antenatel appointment at the maternity hospital on Friday so I am looking forward to that as I feel it is a big milestone to get to that.

I hope everyone else is well.

Chandelle - I dont think accupuncture works for everyone, I really enjoyed it but I think that was because i found it really relaxing which helped me to stay less stressed and calm through the treatment. However I dont think it made the embryos stick any better or eggs mature any better I dont think it can change anything as medical as that.
let us know how your meeting goes with Mr K, fingers crossed for no emergency call outs!

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

HI girls,

BECCA, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Such wonderful news. Look after yourself. I wonder if it's one or two?*

Chandelle, Peppermint and Ba, Hope you are all keeping well.

Alice, Good luck for Friday.

Love to all
Jayne


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Becca -     Oh thats such great news!!! Good luck. Can I be terribly rude and ask your age? I am looking for hope as Im 37 with 38 not far behind and feeling like my chances are so slim and that everyone who gets a BFP is in there early 30s.  Of course I understand if 'a lady never tells'.   
Ba
x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hello, im 33 so not that far behind.....my friend who is on this site was 39 i think..so dont worry about that hunnie.....

good luck xx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

thats right becca, i was 2 weeks 5 days short of my 40th when i got my official bfp, so hope for you Ba yet.

karen


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

oh alice -enjoy your appointment! how wonderful
chandelle - hope it goes well with mr k - let us know how you get on. are you seeing someone who deals with acupuncture for fertility? the guy i was seeing said that all it does is relax you - help with lining and tries to stop all the goodness of the eggs etc being stripped away by the drugs. i had been seeing http://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/ and also have seen this place mentioned on a couple of threads here. Alice has a point too - its so hard to know what to do. so i just did it all!  bit obsessive you see!
hope everyone else is ok

/links


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh thanks girls - I hate the age issue. When I started all this I was 29 and had everyone telling me that at least I was young. Now I have them telling me that my age is against me. Apparrently fertility wanes at 35, 37 and 40! Also because of my m/c I feel so much more desperate than I did last time round.
Ba
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Ba, i totally understand, i am also going on 38 soon and it terrifies me. i think it really makes a difference that you have a child though, not meaning just that you are in a better position than me = childless, but because you have been able to carry a pregnancy and that actually gives you a lower chance of any further miscarriages and a better chance of having another child, from what i understand. well one thing we know for sure is that stressing about our chances doesn't make them any better! just hang in there and try to take it one step at a time. it's really easy to get overwhelmed by the feelings of desperation, i know too well.

Peppermint and Alice, thanks for asking about my appointment. it went pretty well, he was more positive than the other guy about my chances. i may be starting up again next week with another short protocol. he's going to do a blood test first to make sure my hormones are ok, or else i will have to wait until another cycle and he'll put me on birth control pills in advance to make sure my hormones are "calm." 

ok time to sleep. hope everyone else is well! xC


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi, me again. just sharing the amazing news that i got a BFP yesterday!! i don't know if it will stick but it feels like a miracle after the "5% chance" talk (and 20 unsuccessful cycles since my last miscarriage).


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

chandelle...wow congrates hunnie...bet your on cloud 9    

whens your scan ?
xx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Chandelle – I am in shock wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  
That is amazing news – what do the doctors know anyway!
Take care of yourself, I will keep my fingers and toes crossed and lots of positive vibes coming your way.       
You have made my day!

Alice
x


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Chandelle,

Just replied to your PM now I've seen this. Wow,

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Love
Jayne*


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for now writing for a while.  I've been keeping busy with Christmas shopping and decorating the house (well supervising anyway!).

It's great to see so many BFP's on our thread.

Ba, I kind of understand where you are coming from.  We started ttc when I was 26.  I'll be 33 in March and we still don't have the family we long for.  Everyone keeps telling me I'm still young in fertility terms but we're already 6 years gone and no closer to our dreams.  Still, with all the positive vibes on here maybe it will rub off on us!!

I hope you are all keeping well.

Lots of love
Jayne


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for your kind wishes girls! i am trying not to get super paranoid and worried about it not working out but of course that is top of mind. I am going to have a scan with Mr. K on Dec. 10, assuming i make it that far! xC


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Chandelle -       Congratulations thats just fantastic news! And you are the same age as me as well so I am taking inspiration from that!

Jayne - I hope that all the pma rubs off, but it is so easy to get disheartened isnt it. Still I am really pleased to see 2 BFPs on here. Things come in 3s girls!!!!

Can I ask if you bought your drugs on a private prescription or just used Guys? They told me that they buy in bulk and are relatively cheap but I wonder if I should shop around? Has anyone else done or looked into this?

Ba
x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

ba- i shopped around and i found it expensive i asked my local chemist for quotes but it was about £100 more...i found the company guys use was the cheapest.....good luck xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

OMG Chandelle! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thats Great.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks Peppermint and Ba. So far so good ... though I'm not even at 5 weeks yet!! It still feels ... precarious. i did another test today and the line came up immediately very dark so i guess that is good. hopefully i will start feeling hideously sick soon. i feel a bit yucky and burpy in the morning but no major nausea.

xC


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ladies, it's very quiet here! Hope everyone is well. 

So who is in the queue for treatment? Ba, you are starting at end of December, is that right??

Becca, have you had your scan yet? 

xC


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

im still here.....i thought the same its silent...hope everyone is ok....i go for my scan on thursday..really scared..but i promise to keep you posted.

xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hope you are all well - how are you doing chandelle? 
becca good luck for tomorrow....keep us posted


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Good luck for tomorrow Becca.  Let us know how you get on.
Chandelle, no morning sickness is a good thing.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

We went back on Friday for a follow up.  I'm going to have some counselling. 
It's the first time they've offered it and maybe it will help.
We've discussed having IUI next year.  It means that we'll have to have all the tests etc if I get a BFP but I think it's worth the risk.  It's 1 in 4 chance that it there will be a problem but fingers crossed for a normal outcome.

Take care 
Jayne


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Well I am STILL waiting. It is driving me crazy my last a/f was 2nd Oct! And Ive been waiting ever since. Still been spotting all week and expect a/f this weekend so I guess that means down regging starts 29th. At least it menas that I can enjoy a drink on Christmas day  

I got a call from a girl I met through this site yesterday and she has just gotten a BFP at Guys through IVF/ICSI split. It was her 6th attempt and she had come back to Guys after failed attempts at Lister. She is understandably over the moon and rightly so. It couldnt have happened to a better person. Another BFP for Guys! I am feeling very confident in their abilities. 

Becca - how did the scan go today?

Jayne - finger toes and every thing else crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

had my 6 1/2 week scan today and all is ok we saw one heartbeat which was perfect.....still in shock...we go back in 2 weeks to check again on the progress.....

the nurse was soooooooooooo lovely today asked so many questions and she was more than happy to answer.

will keep you up dated xx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Just wanted to add my congratulations on here buddy...i am so thrilled for you all.
karen


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Becca, that is fab! glad to hear it. How are you feeling, symptom-wise? xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

excellent becca....congratulations!
how are you doing ba?
4th time.... when is your counselling going to start? hope you are ok
chandlle how are you doing?


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Becca,  That's fab news.  Congratulations once again.

Peppermint, we still haven't received the letter from Guys with details about the conselling.  The admin is always so slow and what with Christmas.....  How are you keeping?

Chandelle, Hope everything is going well for you.

Ba,  Hello and hope you are well.

Love to all
Jayne


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Well I finally got my a/f  
Start sniffing on New Years Eve. Because I have had IVF before they said that they didnt need to go through things with me which is true but I have also forgotten alot of things. For instance I have to sniff twice a day. Can I do it in the evening? Does it need to be at the same time of day?

Hope everyone is OK. Anyone doing tx in Jan?
Ba
x


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ba,

Great news that you are going to start.  I was told to sniff at the same time each morning and evening.  I know what you mean about forgetting things.  Last time was my fourth go but some of the info doesn't stick from the previous time.

I have my finger crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Love
Jaynex


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

same as that i was 8 in morning and 8 in the evening...good luck

hey jayne how are you ??
xxx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Becca,

I'm not too bad thanks.  I've been feeling the sadness that Christmas brings when you don't have a little person around.  Still, 2008 might be the year!!!

How are you feeling?  When is your next scan.  I bet your son is getting really excited about Christmas.

lots of love
Jayne


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello!!!!

I haven't been on for AGES! and look at the news.. Becca - I'd seen your news before and sent congrats - hope things are still going well..

But, Chandelle...... you could have knocked me over with a feather when I read your news.  How fab!!! Wishing you lots of luck for a healthy pregnancy

Love BettySpaghetti

xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Jayne - well the last time I had IVF was 4 years ago so I really cant remember that much anymore. But as I have recently had IUI they really dont need to shown me how to inject anymore but as for the rest I cant remember a thing. I really feel for you, I remember that Christmas was one of my worst times, I still find it impossible. I have just found out that I will be testing on the exact day that my BF has her EDD! If its a BFN I dont know how I will cope as I have found her BFP and pregnancy very very difficult to cope with. Im happy for her but feel so sorry for myself!

Becca - thanks for the answer. I guess I will do it morning and evening but I am terrible at remembering these things so once a day would be easier for me.

Another question(s): my last IVF ET was with ultrasound. Do they still do that? What progesterone are they prescribing now? Do you think that I can ask for double doses? What time do they give you after ET to rest?

Thanks girls
Ba
x


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello Ba,

Thanks for the support.
I really hope you get a BFP!! 
Finger crossed for you.  Keep us up-to-date with your progress.


Love
Jaynex


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hi guys, went for my 2nd scan and all is ok im 8wks5 now ....they did a 3d scan which is a new machine that they are using mainly for the dr scan ...its gives them a better view of the womb.....but was lovely to have a clear picture though......as all was fine they have discharged me..which was lovely but also sad as been a big part of our lives for the last few yrs (does that sound weird)


jayne-hows you hunnie ? whens your follow up ?

ba- all the scans are done internal its was  all the same as when i did tmt with my ds 5 yrs ago...the only thing that was different was the sedation is alot stronger and your asleep as with the cycle with ds i was awake and it hurt but the last 2 goes it was brilliant no side affect either.

hello to everyone xx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Becca,

That's fab news.  It must have been so good having 3D.  Lots of people say it's sad when they get discharged.  I've ended up feeling so comfortable at Guys.  
No news on our appointment yet.  We haven't had the letter yet!  Still, not bothered as just want to enjoy the holiday season.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

love
Jaynexx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope its OK for me to join in 

Ive been going to Guys since Oct 04 and would love to be able to keep in touch with others who are going there too. Feeling a bit fragile at the mo just had 2nd m/c this year after ICSI, still really tearful only had last blood result today n scan ystday to say i'm back to 'normal' but emotionally, well.... i hope time will help. any words of advice/ comfort welcomed!

ManiT


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi ManiT,

Just a quick note to say welcome to our thread.  There isn't that many of us so it's easy to keep in touch with everyone.

Sorry to hear you've had so much sad news. This time of year can make things so much worse.  Going in to a new year without the family you are hoping for can be really hard.  I've been feeling it too.  

I'll email tomorrow with more.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope your all well and looking forward to Christmas.

Take care
Jaynex


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Jayne

Thanks for your message, Im so sorry to see on your profile you've had a really tough time . i really hope 2008 can bring some new hope your way  there are other options out there but i know it takes time get ones head around different avenues. DH and i are lucky enough  to have children but we had a tough time getting pg with 2nd one and 1st one had a heart condition (operated on him at Guys t 5 days old) and we thought seriously about adoption b4 i fell pg with no. 2 as it took nearly 5 years. i remember it being so hard to think of another way to have a child because my mind set was that i wanted to be pg and give birth to my own even tho i was terrified that the 2nd one might have a heart prob like the 1st.  i do hope you get what you want and send some positive vibes your way 
Have a good Christmas
Mani


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, new and old! I hope everyone had a happy Christmas. Becca, great news on your 3D scan! thanks for stopping by BettySpaghetti, and good luck Ba with your downregging coming up. I hated sniffing and really preferred the short protocol without it but that was only done because of my poor response ... 

Also welcome to Mani and I'm so sorry about your miscarriage. I am now 8.5 weeks pregnant after two miscarriages and terrified of it happening again. 

My update - i've just gotten back from two weeks in Mexico, which was a great break to sleep and relax. I had a scan two days before i left, on Dec. 10. I was 6 weeks 1 day and was over the moon because we saw a heartbeat. BUT the embryo was very tiny, a few days behind on measurements so i am still nervous though Mr. K said it was not significant.

Then i had two days of twinges last week that freaked me out to no end and i was sure it was the end. But no spotting or anything so i am praying all is ok and that it was just my uterus stretching. I am going to go the early pregnancy unit at St. Thomas for another scan Jan. 7. 

best wishes to all. 
x
C


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

chandelle, try and not to worry about the twinges...i get the 24/7 and i was told as long as it wasnt to bad  that i need pain relieve and wasnt bleeding then not to worry.

glad you had a good holiday.

hope everyone had a good xmas......

xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone 
Just wanted to say Happy New YEar!
Chandelle - hope you are ok and your little one is doing fine - good luck at your next scan!
hello mani!
Hi Ba - 4th Time - Betty - hope everyone is well!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi

I have just started down regulation at Guy's.  I have been sniffing for 9 days and no period yet - should I be worried?

I can't work out how to add a signature that tells you my history. So here it is:
I am 42 (can't quite believe it!)
I am lucky enough to have had 2 healthy babies.  Sadly, our first little Boy - Marcus died in a car crash aged 2.  We have a 3 year old called Max.  I had one miscarriage last March.  I had IUI at Guys in October but had a BFN.
Each time we have conceived it has taken over 18 months and now I am 42 IVF seems the only option before accepting that we will only have one child.  I do realise how lucky we are to have one gorgeous little boy but I feel that Max was meant to have a brother.

I have been thinking of having acupuncture if I could find someone near to the hospital.  However, I had Acupuncture for the IUI and still got a BFN so it probably doesn't help.

Good Luck to everyone else having treatment at Guys.


Tracey


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Good luck with your cycle - i cant tell you about your period - sorry cos i do an ultra short cycle which is a bit different but i just wanted to say hello. im so sorry to hear about your little boy and i do hope you get the family that you want.

i found it hard to work out how to do a signature too but eventually worked out if you go to profile then you can type in your details.

All the best in 2008
Mani


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

happy new yr to everyone,

hey tracey i started bleeding after about 2 weeks......good luck with your tmt ....i really like guys hospital


hope everyone is ok............

nothing to report here just awaiting my 12 wks scan now at my local hossie..

wow we have snow coming tomorrow..im such a kid i cant wait !!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tracey - I have also just started down regging at Guys so we are cycle buddies! I have my first scan booked in for the 14th (start stimming?) bloods on 18th. I am on day 3 of d/r but have had instant side effects. Mainly pain/cramps in my ovaries, loads of ewcm and pain during sex. Also very scatty and headachy. Never had any of this last time. I also have a DS who is 3 - the product of my last IVF at Guys and like you have had m/c so we have alot in common.   Very sorry to hear about Marcus, something that must be so painful for you and your family. I cant even begin to understand what you have been through but wish you all the best for this cycle. Maybe we will see each other in the waiting room one day? I am also looking for accupuncture near the clinic as I want it straight after ET so let me know how you get on.

Mani - I have been at Guys since 2002 and had a mc at the end of my first trimester in 2005 and 2006. I found it really hard to cope. Some people bounce back really easily and others dont. My first mc was traumatic as I didnt even know I was pregnant (its a long story) until I gave birth on the loo at home and suffered terrible depression afterwards. I got free mc counselling on the NHS at my local hospital which saved my life! Im not suggesting you do it but just wanted to show that emotionally you are not alone. They say that even if you loose a pregnancy you carry the child to term anyway. I found that. I have also found that time does heal but for me they are on wounds that can open again easily.

Becca - wow, time is racing by. Good luck with the scan!

Love to all
Ba
x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Just introducing myself, as am about to start d/reg with Guys next week after a range of investigations and ops.

A question - I have not had my oestradol blood tests done, what stage should they do these? is it during the stimming phase?

ta

Wiggie x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello Ba.  We do seem to have a lot in common.  My first scan at guys after downregging is on 8th Jan.  I am sniffing twice a day, I set the alarm on my mobile phone to remind me and for someone so forgetful I am pleased that I haven't forgotten yet.

Does anyone know how many minutes it takes for the sniff to take effect before you can blow your nose - I get a real urge to blow after and usually give in after 10 minutes!

Do any of you who have BFP's have any tips?  I have heard all sorts of things like drinking milk, drinking pineapple juice.  Going to bed for two days after implantation.

Tracey


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick note to wish you all of happy new year.
I hope those of you with a BFP are keeping well and fingers crossed for the rest of us in 2008!!

Welcome to our thread Wiggie and Tracie.


Bye for now
Jayne


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ladies, and welcome to Wiggie and Tracey. Wiggie, from what I understand they will only test your oestradiol levels if they have reason to think you might overstim. I was surprised they never took bloods during my treatments, since virtually everywhere else does, but this is what they told me when I asked. Tracey, i strongly believe there is no rhyme nor reason to getting a BFP - even if everything goes perfectly there is still such a huge element of chance. I tried to do everything right during my treatments, ate protein, drank milk, no caffeine, no booze, weekly acupuncture. Had a terrible response both times and then fell pregnant on a month when i was drinking coffee every day, had lots of alcohol, no acupuncture, etc.
Best of luck to both of you for this cycle, and to Ba!! 
hi to everyone else.
xC


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hello tracey/wiggie,

i have everything crossed for this thread for 2008............. may we see more bfp.

happy new yr guys xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone who is interested in acupuncture - I started a thread back in August asking if anyone could recommend an acupuncture clinic near Guys or Waterloo.

I just noticed that there were some responses back in October giving two 
potentially nearby.

One was Victoria Conran at Traditional Acupuncture Centre, Roupell Rd, nr Waterloo - I am going to ring her on Monday and try and make an appointment.
Another way Claire Battersby at Health Matters, SE22 (apparently that is quite near to Guys?)

Lots of people highly recommended Daniel Elliot at www.londonacupuncture.co.uk but nowhere near Guys - central London I think.


A question, I have been sniffing Synarel since 23 December - 2 weeks ago and haven't had a period yet - should I be worried?  I have an appt on Tuesday for my first scan.

Have a good weekend everyone.  We are having a cheese and wine evening to try and get rid of all the cheese, biscuits and chocolate we have accumulated since Christmas



/links


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hi ya i think i bleed after 2 weeks but call them if af not arrived before your scan as they might leave it a few more days.......but they do scan if af has arrived before.

good luck
xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi  everyone

Happy New Year to you all!

I was just reading back over messages, i saw your scan is coming up Chandelle - i just wanted to wish you all the best for it   let us know how you get on - can i just ask why is your scan at St Thomas if you dont mind? i thought Guys did them or have they changed it now?

Is anyone going o the 'open' evening on 22nd Jan at Guys, just wondered if any of you might be ...I'm still not sure whether to go or not it's quite a trek to get there at that time of the day, i think its 5.30? but i probably will make an effort if others are going.

Hope you all had a good time in the hols

Mani


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mani - I havent heard about the open evening, but as I dont have any child care at all in London Im not sure that I will be going. I will be in there that morning anyway so dont fancy twice in one day.

Tracey - thanks for accu links I will check them out also. Id like to have some accupuncture after ET. I asked about a/f being late when I spoke to the nurses and they said that you need one day of full flow before a scan and to call them if that doesnt happen. I have never had a 28 day cycle so cant believe that I would have one now! Enjoy the wine and cheese! I had half a glass of wine last night but normally drink a glass every day or so and am missing it. I have also put on so much weight over Christmas so cant eat cheese as my BMI has now moved out of healthy range just in time for IVF!  

Wiggie - I am getting bloods done 4 days after I start stimming along with scans. But I had OHSS pretty bad last time round so they are monitoring me more closely.

Chandelle - do you think that your BFP was in any way due to drugs from tx? Just curious. I agree it is largely chance. I am doing so much this time round but did very little on my last tx which was a BFP.

Well I have killer headaches and cramping ovaries from the d/regging. Why would my ovaries be hurting so much? It literally started within hours of my first sniff. I have PCOS and at my last scan in Oct had a nice fat cyst. Could it be that my cyst hasnt gone yet? Does anyone else get pain in their ovaries whilst down regging?

Ba
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If anyone's interested in acupuncture (or any other form of complementary therapy), don't forget to check out the Complementary Therapies board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

You can search for registered practitioners in your area at several other websites...if you take a look at the sticky thread on the main section of Comp Thera board (called A-Z of complementary therapists) you'll see links to lots of useful sites...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34117.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

After 2 weeks downregging still hadn't had AF so did a preg test    I thought it must be the synarel in my system but the clinic said this morning that it isn't and that I must be pregnant.  Half of me feels incredibly excited by most of me can't believe it can possibly be true, I had done a test just before starting the synarel which was negative.
Everything on the internet and in the synarel says do not get pregnant as it can harm an unborn baby.

I should be thankful and excited but I am just terrified that I will either have another MC or there would be something wrong.

Tracey

Sorry if I am just sounding ungrateful that I have the longed for an elusive BFP.


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

wahey      wow so chuffed for you,

i dont think you have done any damage...........in a normal world people who concieve naturally wouldnt know yet and would  prob be drinking smoking and taking meds which they shouldnt.....its prob only cells still.

hey you def take it easy now..have the hossie booked you in for a scan ?

another   for guys.......

xxx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Tracie, CONGRATUALTIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!!

I'm sure everything will be fine.

Hello, to everyone else.

Love
Jayne


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Tracey, what fabulous news!!! congratulations. Others here got BFPs on synarel - i really don't think it increases your mc risk though i'm no expert. the bottom line is there's always something to worry about! 
I am over the moon myself today because after four weeks of wondering (since my 6 week scan) if there was actually a baby developing in there, i had my scan and it is doing perfectly well! So my tummy pooch isn't just from all that Mexican food ...
Mani, i had my scan at St. Thomas' just because I'm cheap and was avoiding paying another £120 at the ACU! There is an early pregnancy unit at St. Thomas that does reassurance scans; i'd been there before for my miscarriages. 
Ba, I always worried that the fertility drugs just messed me up, because after my first attempted treatment, my cycle got really long for a couple months (ovulated late). That didn't happen the second time though. What I really think might have done the trick was the HSG (tube flush with dye to check patency) i had with Mr. Khalaf in August. Apparently an HSG can enhance your fertility for about three months. (Mr. K also thought it may have opened things up for me.) Have you had one?
I had never had my tubes tested during my long spell of ttc after the 2nd miscarriage because everyone just assumed they were open. It turned out they basically were, the dye went right through, but there may have just been that little bit of debris that got flushed out.
xC


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations Tracey!!!

What wonderful news, so  very pleased for  you  these amazing stories are what gives us all the strength to carry on!! I hope ot all goes well from here on sending lots of positive vibes your way!!!            
Mani


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow Tracey that fantastic news!!   I understand completely how you feel, its terrifying to think you may m/c again but please try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy Im sure you and bub will be OK. Becca is right, lots of people dont know they are pregnant and do all sorts of wicked things and its all OK and then there are all those drug addicts who have relatively healthy babies (if you get me).
Good luck
Ba
x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi again everyone

Just asking for ideas! DH is not keen on doing another round of ICSI says he is worried about all the drugs, have been trying to persuade him to have another go but he is not budging really at the mo. i can understand his concerns as i just had 2 m/cs but i soooo badly want to try again so im on here fishing for ideas on how to convince him (believe me ive come up with some wacky desperate plans like get him sloshed and get him to agree and then in all wide eyed innocence tell him he said yes the nite b4!!! desperate or what!! )

seriously tho any of you girls had to do some persuading? what arguments work?

Mani


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

mani i had this a few yrs back... dp just  wouldnt budge.......i think i posted on here or i IM'd someone and they said......leave the subject alone for a few months (hard i know) and enjoy life (hard i know and if you can) i didnt mention it once...and after a holiday having far to many druken nights..i brought it up and he said he felt ready to try again he just wanted a ivf free time just me and him.......maybe try that option.

xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mani - I have had this as well - many times. One time we just did as Becca said, took time off and I stayed in Australia with my family on holiday and DH rang desperately lonely begging me to start IVF when I got back. 

Another time DH said he didnt want to try anymore and I explained how much it meant to me and we have agreed that we will try 3 more times and/or this one last year or 1 last m/c which ever happens first. With my DH it was a combination of concern over my mental and physical health and a feeling that in our pursuit for a baby we were failing to see the good thing we already have.

Ba
x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks becca and ba 
it does help to hear that others have been thru the same. im just so worried about turning 40 and feeling that its going to be too late for me if i keep leaving it that i guess i am being a bit blinkered. Ba DH said the same thing that he is worried about the medication and he also feels that we should appreciate what we have (and ii am eternally grateful for my family) but i just feel while i may be able to carry my own child i really want to try for another! maybe i'll  hold off for a few weeks - he's a bit stressed at work at the mo....find a clamer moment!!!

Thanks again

Hope you are all keeping well
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mani.  I know the feeling of time not being on your side. I hope that I have just had my BPF at 42 makes you feel a bit better.  When you get there try and enjoy being 40 - you get thoroughly spoiled (I did anyway).


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Tracey

i will try to be more positive ...him indoors wants a big 40th 4 me but its not just the IVF i thought turning 30 was bad enough ( i was still single at the time n had to put up with all 'left on the shelf' comments etc etc!!! and that was my bros being nice!!!). However they do say life begins at 40 so let's see!! 
I hope you are well, when do u go for your 1st scan?
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mani.

The actual day of my 40th was a bit odd as I spent it waiting for the hospital to ring to say my DH had come through a serious back op OK!  Because he was going to be in hospital he sent me and three friends to a Spa hotel near Bluewater so we spent a weekend, shopping and being pampered - heaven.  Make sure you do what you want for your 40th rather than what is expected of you.  Whatever you do - enjoy.
By the way, being 40 something is much worse than being 40
- my first scan is next Wednesday 16th Jan.


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies - I'm looking to join you all, but wanted to check that this is the right place for ICSI as well as IVF as I can't see a thread for Guys on the ICSI sub board?

Anyway, I've filled in the forms to be a self-funded patient at Guys ACU after we had a BFN from our NHS attempt at The Chaucer in Canterbury last year.  The staff at Canterbury were great, but Guys is close to my work, it's cheaper and the success rates seem higher for older women - so the logical choice was to change clinics now that we'll need to pay for our next attempt.

I went to one of their talks back in November (just a few days after our BFN) but now feel ready to start that emotional roller-coaster again!  So I finally got around to sorting out the paperwork and dropped it in there on Monday.

I look forward to "meeting" you all and sharing experiences with you.  Congratulations on your BFP Tracey - what a great start to the New Year for you!  Hope it all continues to go well for you.  I was 40 last May - so I hope I haven't left it too late!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clotted cream said:


> Hi Ladies - I'm looking to join you all, but wanted to check that this is the right place for ICSI as well as IVF as I can't see a thread for Guys on the ICSI sub board?


You're in the right place  We don't have separate clinic threads for IVF and ICSI......

Take care
Natasha


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I thought I would get back into the swing of things now that we are finally at the stage of being able to plan our next treatment!!

We had our last one in August / September and having to wait until Feb/March just seemed forever, but we decided it was worth the wait to try and get ourselves fit and healthy (not quite there yet   ), but now it seems like it's approaching quickly!!

I'm excited and nervous at the same time, as we have decided this will be our last one (No. 5)  so pressure... 

I think we'll be looking to start around mid/end of Feb..... !!!    

I look forward to getting to know some of the new girls on here, since I was last on 

Good Luck to all

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Good luck on your scan next week Tracey let us know how it goes  soory about the 40s rant!!!

Hi BettySpaghetti - back on the treadmill?!! Hope it all goes well. I know what u mean about trying to get ready I'm trying to do my bit, been losing weight n exercising (even managed a bit over Xmas! now thats a first!) even tho not sure whether DH will agree but at least i can start ball rolling - let us know how u get on
Mani


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Clotted cream - Hi and welcome. Do you have a date for your consultant meeting yet?  Time will fly by once that first meeting is over, just wait and see.

BettySpaghetti - welcome back, well now they have done the test run Im sure that they have perfected your protocol and that this cycle will be yours!

Mani - its nice t see so many of us around the same age. After m/c, age is the single biggest worry of mine. When I first saw an ACU they said 'dont worry time is on your side' now 10 years later Im well aware that time is no longer on my side!

Tracey - good luck for the scan

Well I spoke with one of the nurses yesterday as my a/f is late. She was due on Sunday and my baseline scan is on Monday. Of course there is still time for a/f to show up but I dont get the slighest feeling that it is anywhere near. In fact I have had ewcm for most of my down regging which has only just disappeared. I also had really bad pain in my ovaries for days to start with which coincides with what the nurse suggested - mainly that I have a cyst and so wont be able to start tx until they sort it out. I had a cyst as a result of my IUI in September, it was still around in Oct but could it still be around now? That would be 4/5 months. 

I also have been inspired by Tracey and will go and get a HPT later today as I havent done that yet. Dont feel pg in the slightest but had better cross it off my list. 
Ba
x


----------



## Daisy L (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I am just wondering if anybody has had a "natural cycle" at Guys hospital - one where the minimum drugs have been used. I think while lurking on the boards once I read someone saying they had when they had frozen embies.
Had a BFN yesterday (after having 3 BFP last week) and so am wondering about the next stage. I am lucky that I hve 7 frozen at Guys. But I fret as I lost my mum to ovarian cancer a couple of years ago and so I know I am already at risk so would hate to keep overworking my body.
Has anyone read any books they coudl recommend on this topic? And has anyone previously discussed this with Guys?
Many thanks for any advice,
Daisy L x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Daisy

i actually wondered the same thing as one of the reasons my DH doesnt want to try again is the effect of all the drugs on my body. i have a follow up after my m/c at Guys in 2 weeks time and I already asked to be sent info on more natural/ milder IVF as i couldnt find anything on their website and i wanted to read up b4 the consult. 

I havent heard back as yet but that is something i plan to ask about when i go... so watch this space as soon as i find out i'll post the news but in the meantime there may be others who already know

Mani


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

he girls just wanted to wish all of you all the luck in the world for 2008.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Daisy, i did talk to one of the Guy's consultants about doing a natural or low dose cycle. He said they could do it but they wouldn't particularly recommend it because the more eggs, the more chances. There is a thread elsewhere on the main IVF board about natural IVF, a lot of people have tried it at Create Health. But if you have frozen embies i don't think you have to take a lot of drugs to do a transfer, just progesterone and maybe something else, but no stimulation or anything.
xC


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies - hope you're all well
My only news is that I've had a phone call from Guys and I have my 1st appointment on 25th Jan.  Hopefully everything will be OK for me to start ASAP.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Clotted cream - great news, its so exciting!

Becca - thanks for your kind words, lets hope that this is our year!

Minxy - I have a question I hope you may be able to offer some advice on. I have my baseline scan on Monday but have not had a/f yet. I have been down regging on Syranel for 13 days now. Do you know what effect no a/f has on an IVF cycle? Does it mean I am not responding. If they extend my protocol will this impact my chances of success? I know that you are not a Dr but you have so much knowledge I would really appreciate your opinion.

Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Davis 

I'm sure you'll be fine hun.  The downregging drugs can delay AF sometimes.  With our first IVF, I started DR on cd21 and although my AF arrived bang on time, I actually have long luteal phase....which meant it arrived the day before my baseline...arrived early morning on the Sunday and I had baseline morning of the Monday, so only cd2, and I was concerned that womb lining wouldn't be thin enough.  As it turned out my womb lining was nice and thin at 3.7mm (they like it to be below 4mm)...wasn't a pleasant scanning experience though 

If you still don't have a bleed before your baseline and your womb lining isn't thin enough then they will probably check your oestradiol (oestrogen/E2) levels as this can give an indication of whether you've downregged properly....sometimes it just means downregging for slightly longer.

Obviously I'm no expert though but you've still got a day before your scan so fingers crossed AF will put in an appearance.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Minxy your a star!  
I will try not to worry and pray for a/f!
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Well AF didnt arrive and I have a nice fat lining (9.3mm) and 2 big juicy cysts (20 and 18mm). Not good news.  
So I have been told to go home, keep sniffing and wait for AF! Im a bit worried about this as I had a cyst in Oct which is still there and didnt get AF for 2 months so obviously dont want to sniff for that long but they seem to think it will only be a week more. I asked if anyone ever didnt get AF and they said no only about 1% of women they see dont get AF by day 14. So thats made me feel really great - NOT!  
I asked about aspirating the cysts before stimming and they said they need to be larger. Confused as that is not what I have read and dont want to start a cycle with cysts as I have heard that it effects the cycles success rate. When I mentioned this the nurse acted very short with me and started lecturing me on how they were the expects who want it to work as much as me etc, etc. I ended up appologising for asking simple questions and legging it out of there so now Im angry with myself for not standing my ground and requesting that a doctor look at my notes 
Not a happy bunny
Ba
x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

oh hun what a horrid day for you................maybe sleep on it and call tomorrow and ask for another appointment...sometimes when things are thrown at you you end up accepting what they said, and wish you had said/acted different.......

lets hope these horrid cysts go xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Ba

Just read your last post i'm so sorry it didnt go as you expected... i agree with what becca says tho ring and ask to see someone you can prob get a quick appt, even if somebody can talk to u on the phone to set your mind at ease would be a starting point. Really hope you can get the info u need from somebody who will be a bit more sympathetic. Good luck

Mani


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello   am I in the right place being Guys & St Thomas at London Bridge?

If so I am doing my 3rd TX there (NHS freebie) and have my baseline on Thursday.  I've been reading about the "no AF syndrome" and wondered if anyone (Minxy?) had any advice.  On my first ICSI I didn't have AF and at baseline scan showed a lining of about 2.2mm and ovaries dead as dodos!  I was so green at the time I had no idea I was supposed to have AF and progressed to stimming as normal.

When I mentioned the first "no AF" at my initial meets at Guys they were very vague and said that as long as I showed the evidence of d/regging I would be fine to go on.  But where on earth did my lining go?? was it taken by faries lol!

I am now on day 13 or d/regging and it's looking like the same thing - No AF.  I'm sure this can't be normal??

Arrrghhhh!

Bunnygirl x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi bunnygirl 

I'm afraid I can't really offer much advice re "no AF syndrome"   Most women will have some form of bleed whilst downregging but others may have to downreg for a little longer....our clinic do blood test (E2/oestrogen/ostradiol) if you've not had a bleed and your womb lining is still too thick and/or you have cysts.

Sorry can't be much more help as I've luckily () always had a bleed whilst DR, before baseline, even if on one occasion it did start day before scan.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Bunnygirl - Im no expert but they seemed to be interested in lining thickness and ovary activity more than the fact that AF had shown or not at my scan. As I am producing EWCM and have a thick lining it safe to say that my ovaries have not switched off and that I need a bleed in order to progress so I wouldnt worry too much if baseline shows a thin lining and they ask you to start stimming. However I would love to know the answer to your questions so please be sure to come back and let us know what they say.

Mani / Becca - thanks for the advice. Still no AF and still EWCM so I am feeling absolutely terrible about this cycle. Very low at the moment. I am meant to be having a 4 day stimming scan on Friday so I will call on Thursday if AF hasnt arrived and ask for a meeting with a Dr to discuss my protocol. I know that AF will not arrive as I have no symptoms at all and am worried about extended down regulation if this is left any longer. 
Has anyone down regged for 4 weeks+

Sorry feel so very low
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Minxy & Ba, oooo er, is this some kind of magic Hogwarts board that only some people can find??

Just that, with no prior symptoms at all, AF actually showed up this morning   

Thanks for getting back and Ba, I really hope your AF follows and if its any consolation at all I have read posts on this site from people who have downregged for 5 or 6 weeks.  Clearly not what you want though so fingers, toes and eyes all crossed for you x

Bunnygirl


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba I'm sorry you are feeling so badly at the mo, i wish i could offer advice but i only ever have ultra short protocols ao i really dont have the knowledge to do that BUT i can send lots of hugs your way and i really hope they help cheer you up      I know its not easy but try n keep your spirits up is there anything you really enjoy doing that can help. i always find upbeat music/ wacky films help take my mind off even if for a short while. i dont mean to offer platitudes and u know that we all understand these low times cos we've been there so what i say comes from the heart. i hope the docs can set your mind at ease.

Hi to bunnygirl, welcome to the gang! glad you got your AF, hope it goes well. is this your 1st try at Guys?
Mani


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Sorry to read that you're having a bad time Ba.  I do know how you must be feeling as I downregged for 7 weeks until the clinic I was at decided it wasn't working for me and changed me to short protocol.  They told me I had a cyst, then it went, then another came back - and what they decided in the end was that it wasn't a cyst, it was just that I was continuing to ovulate and that my body was fighting the burserelin.  I'm hoping that I'll be able to do short protocol again like you Mani.

Welcome Bunnygirl and good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello Guy's girls  

Well, called the nurse (Maria I think it was) and told her about AF so have had my baseline scan shunted to Monday with blood tests on Friday.  I know its only a few days difference but god, I have been focusing so long and hard on (supposedly) today's scan!  Still, only weekend to get through then I'll know if DH can start stabbing me lol!

Mani, yep, this is my first Guys TX. My ICSI and FET were done privately and this is my NHS freebie.  Everyone seems to say good stuff about Guys and luckily I'm only 10 minutes away on the train.  DH and I always seem to get lost looking for the ACU rooms though - doh!

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Bunnygirl (sorry to gatecracsh everyone!)

Just wanted to say I love your avatar pic! I have missed seeing him in EE! Made me smile  

Rachel x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Rachel...........he's my husband.

OMG I WISH!!!  and Sharon was never good enough for him.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

When I first read that I thought wow!!! I wish too hun!   We can dream   Not that I am not happy with my dh though!! I'll stop digging now!

You're right about Sharon too!  

Rachel x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL

Bunnygirl i got the shock of my life when i read the first line of ur post n thought lucky cow hes one gorge bloke but then reality kicked in!!!! in the form of the nxt line. wonder what he's in now been off the screen 4 a while!!

am worried about my consult on Friday now, hope they have +ve news about how to prevent m/c after the last 2. DH still hasnt agreed to another go but hes listened which is more than when i first mentioned it. Am prob going to appt on my own as hes def not ready for this yet. i figure if i can get info on what i can do to get myself ready then i can start getting fit etc cos i dont want to do cycle til end march, which gives me time to work on DH too. Won't be too odd me going to follow up on my own? Has anyone else been to one alone?

Mani


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mani - I have been to loads of appointments on my own. I have even had all my IUI's with out DH so dont worry at all about it. I would love to know what they say about helping you with your m/c's. I have repeatedly asked the same thing and they have told me that they cant help me at all and that I have just been unlucky.

Bunnygirl - I am in their for my baseline scan on Monday at 10.10am. What time is yours? They told me that you can only start stimming on a Monday, Tuesday or Thursday to fit in with their times. I guess its still better than finding out the ET needs to fall on a Sunday.

Clotted cream - what was the effect of down regging for 7 weeks? Did you think you got fewer and poorer quality eggs?

Well I am spotting still and have been since Wednesday evening. I booked my baseline scan in for Monday but my spotting is getting lighter not heavier so I am still praying for AF to arrive over the weekend. I am also sick as a dog with flu - the result of all my stressing no doubt.
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay it's Friday!

Sorry everyone to have dragged you into my recurrent "I am Nigel's wife" fantasy - I just couldn't resist x

Mani - yeah, I reckon go.  A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.  Good luck.

Ba - my scan is at 10.50am!  probably see you in there - I'll be the one screaming and tearing up the place if I can't get the go-ahead for stimming....

Clotted cream - only one week to go isn't it until your appointment?  hurrah!

Off to the South Coast for the weekend for some sea air and by the look of it a load of  

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Clotted cream - OK I will be carrying a black coat and wearing jeans with a blue dress over the top. I will eyeball everyone as I walk out (with my drugs bag) so if you get the hairy eyeball from a manic looking woman its me! Have fun this weekend
Ba
x


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello there! Can i join you ladies here? This is actually my first post here. I joined a few months ago but didn't know what to say. As you can see below i have just abandoned my 1st ICSI cycle at guys due to my poor response to the stimming drugs, so gutted  . I was put on the lowest dose of puregon (150iu), due to my age and BMI (25 i think). I down regulated very well, maybe too well the reason why my ovaries didn't respond well to the stimming drugs. I'm thinking maybe me continuing going to the gym (3-4x/week) may have caused this to happen? (although the nurse said i could carry on with what i normally do and said i should stop just after EC). Well, i have an appointment with the drs. in February to discuss all this and hopefully be successful with the follies the next time round; just waiting for AF to arrive and start sniffing again on Day 21 (oh, don't you hate that stuff!).  
Well just dropped by to introduce myself really and give you a little bit of my background. Off to sleep now as had to get up at 6 a.m. for a 7:40 a.m. appointment for my last scan at guys before i decided to abandon my cycle.  
Good night everyone and i hope i wake up to lots more messages on this message board!


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to this thread Silverglitter - sorry you had such bad news last week.  Hope that they have some positive info for you on 1st Feb and that you can try again soon.

Good luck for tomorrow Davis and Bunnygirl, hope your appointments go well.

Davis - I know that my 1st attempt wasn't successful, but I don't think that it was anything to do with the length of time that I was DR.  Clinic told me that it's safe to be taking Burserelin for several months and that the length of time taking it doesn't have any effect on the outcome of the tx.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome clotted cream  . Hi also to all the other ladies on this thread. I'm so glad i have found you guys.  

I am just waiting for AF to arrive so i can start DR again on Day 21. I want to start ASAP, as so gutted for my cycle being abandoned. I should've already had ET if things went to plan    Oh, well, i guess it was for the best and i pray and hope that we are all get our      on our next go.

Good luck to you all and catch you guys soon on my next post!!!!

Love
J x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Mani and Ba and anyone else worried about more miscarriages - don't know if you've already tried this with any of your losses but I am a big fan now of taking baby aspirin and cyclogest, since I took them this time and am now at 12w1d. i'm sure anyone would say it wouldn't have made a difference with the last two since they were probably chromosomally abnormal but we'll never know. 
Silverglitter/J - I worried that my poor response also had something to do with me jogging every day but they said that wouldn't affect it. The second time i didn't do any exercise and my response was still pretty terrible, though at least i made it to ER/ET. (that was a short protocol though so maybe that was better for me.)
xC


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

J - hello and welcome. Try not to blame yourself for your last tx not working, I am certain that your gym sessions would not have been the reason and hopefully now they will be able to adjust your protocol so that this time around you respond better.

Bunnygirl - looked for you today but it was sooo busy! I was around all morning and didnt get out until 2 hours later so had plenty of time to play guess who is 'bunny girl' in the waiting room.  

Chandelle - good to see that the pregnancy is progressing - you must be so relieved!

Hi to everyone else Ive missed.

Well not good news from me. I've just gotten back from my second baseline scan and as AF still hadnt turned up (spotting is over as well) anyway I kind of knew what the score would be. I still have a fat lining of 8.5mm and my cysts have grown to 28 and 27mm each. They have given me a gesterone injection and told me to continue down regging but that they are just following standard protocol and said that they will ring me either today or tomorrow to let me know what the Drs think I should do or to let me know if they suggest cancelling the cycle. Of course I started crying at the mention of the word cancel but obviously its no surprise as I have been down regging for over 3 weeks with no end in sight. I am just not responding to suppression!

To make matters worse I have completely lost my voice and feel so ill with flu. Off for a good cry  
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello girlies x

Baseline Scan was OK.  Lining nice and thin but ovaries seem a bit active and got a small cyst (lovely!).  There was some umming and aahhing by the doctors but apparently ok to start stimming so DH (sweating profusely and bumbling around - thank god he never went into Medicine) has just stabbed me. 

Silverglitter   hello!  Bad luck with cycle being postponed but just think, when (not if!) it works you will be SO thankful!

Ba, I've just read your post and now amending my my original message to you - bloody hell, I'm so sorry it wasn't great news.  This whole flipping process is so hard and each step forwards so tenuous.  I looked for you but got lucky and literally as soon as I sat down was called in.  Anyway, I really hope you're at home and tucked up in bed and that you get the go-ahead from the docs. xxx

Bunnygirl


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi ladies

Haven't posted for a while as not much to report, but following the thread with interest! I have my baseline scan at Guys on Thurs at 11.30 (anyone else going to be there then?) and then hopefully proceeding to stimming. Downregging has been OK, my AF came on time, so fingers crossed!

Ba - sorry to hear about your cysts, do the Drs think will they go by themselves? Hope you feel better soon....

Silverglitter - I'm sure I was told that they will be looking for just 3 good follicles at the day 9 scan, but maybe that's because of my age and my AFC?  I'll be on 300iu when I start stimming.

Wiggie x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

ba-  for you hunnie,

hey hope everyone else is ok and GOOD LUCK XX


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hi Silverglitter, sorry to hear ur cycle is being postponed but lots of     for ur next try

Hi Ba sorry to hear about the cysts do u know when the docs will give u some news? I really hope u get something postive here's something to help u along    blinking weather needs to sort itself out theres so much flu around n its not cold enuff to kill it off. Hope it clears up soon

Chandelle thanks for the advice i've been on cyclogest for each of my ICSI but still had m/c last 2 times but i heard n read a lot about aspirin, i cant normally take it cos of asthma but im gonna ask the doc about it and prednisolone which ive also read a lot about although i havent had any tests for NK cells or anything. Ive got hypothyroidism but dont know if i have antibodies for this dont think ive ever been tested but i know they give this to people with autoimmune issues. Do u know if Guys do IVIG? I dont even know if they will suggest this .... maybe I'm getting ahead of myself!! And just to top off everything theres the diabetes issue as well. I know when i spoke to Dr E-T he said that there is stuff they can give to try to keep a preg going but i only asked at a blood test so didnt really have time to go into detail, but he seemed to indicate that it was worth trying

Ive got my appt on Friday and my head is just spinning with all the stuff ive read and the questions i need to ask. 
oh and OMG after DH saying at Xmas no way r we trying again and that he was putting his foot down i took all the FF ladies' advice and kept my big gob shut (although my mantra has had to be dont say anything, dont say anything!) on sat nite on the tube into town we were talking about schools n he said 'on but we're thinking of trying for another!' could have knocked me down with a feather...but i still kept quiet, am hoping hes gonna agree but still too anxious to really bring it up! Oh crumbs another worry still....

Sorry this had ended up being a flipping essay but i had to tell someone!
Love
Mani


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Good evening everyone,

Sorry it was bad news for you today Ba - I know how you must be feeling, but it is better to get any cysts sorted now before you start stimming.  I know it's making your tx longer, but stick with it and keep positive - they haven't cancelled it yet, so you still have hope!

Mani - are you there Friday morning?  If so, then I'll be looking around trying to guess how you are!  We've got our first appointment, so a bit nervous about that. I also have to keep my mouth shut about tx - I'm obsessed with it, but I know that I mustn't push DH too far.  I think he got fed up with  me talking about clinics etc so I'm trying very hard not to bring the subject up - just hope he doesn't forget that we have the appointment on Friday!

Good luck for Thursday Wiggie

Glad it was good news for you today bunnygirl - hope the stimming goes well.  When's your next scan?

Hi to Becca and Chandelle too - and to anyone else I've missed out
xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Mani, glad to hear dh has come round. When i had my follow up at Guys i asked about absolutely every treatment and investigation i'd every heard of! they were very dismissive of IVIG and basically their attitude was they wouldn't try anything that isn't proven to work. Sensible i'm sure but some people do swear by these treatments. i would definitely mention the hypothyroidism though because i think it's meant to be a factor in fertility and IVF if outside normal levels. My TSH was borderline on the lab levels, 3.4 or something, but not high enough to do anything about apparently. good luck Friday...
Ba, sorry about the problems with your cycle. Can they put you on BCP or something to get rid of the cysts? 
xC


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Clotted cream - god its hard keeping my gob shut!!! iguess u feel the same...why is it men get p...d off so quickly while we could talk for england about trying etc? never figured that one out...i just watch for the signs, soon as the grunts start i know ive pushed it too far!!!   My appt is Fri afternoon so i guess i wont see u unless they run humungously late! Hope it goes well 4 u though let us know the latest!

Chandelle thanks for the info i think i will still ask about ivig i dont know how long ago u asked but maybe they have changed their minds about it or there has been some more research? dunno but i guess its worth a mention anyway

ManiT


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Mani - I hope I don't get to see you!  I mean that nicer than it sounds - our appointment is very early in the morning, so I do hope we're not still there in the afternoon!


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Mani, my follow up was in early November with Dr. Coomarasamy. He was very knowledgeable on all the latest treatments and research, which was very encouraging, but he was sceptical of a lot of the methods used at places like ARGC. But by all means ask. They should know people are interested. xC


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Chandelle hope i get as much info as you did i'm really quite nervous ive got a lot riding on this go, will definitely be our last....if we go ahead that is.

Did anyoone go to the meeting at Guys yesterday (for exiting patients) i already had an appt at diabetes hosp ystday so couldnt get any more time off work to head into town, wondered what it was like, i dont think ive ever heard of one being held in the past 3 yrs ive been going there

ManiT


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Morning Girls   

That's 3 of us in there tomorrow then!  I've got blood tests at 9am.  Mani and Clotted Cream - hope it goes OK for you both.

Clotted Cream, my next scan is Tuesday so I'm thinking e/t and e/c won't be until the following week - I keep obsessively checking (Obsessive Checking Disorder?) my phone diary staring at dates and working out "how many weeks, days etc" until testing day!

Ba, thinking of you.

Wiggie, hope it goes well today and you can get cracking with the stimming.

Chandelle, I found Guys to be a bit reluctant as well to try new ideas etc.  In fact, never mind new ideas I didn't even have my hormone levels checked - the results they have are from tests that were done 2.5 years ago!  I'm sure this can't be right??  Everyone else seems to have a good knowledge of their levels of this H and that H and I haven't got a bloody clue. For all I know, my hormones could have packed up years ago!

Oh well, in the Clinic We Trust I s'pose.

Have a good day everyone.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello girls

Well still no AF and Im just so upset. Cant stop crying. Its very hard watching all the other girls Ive been cycling with fly through their cycles and now we have BFPs and I still havent had my AF whilst down regging. It makes me feel like such a hopeless case. I really am not getting any support either. My clinic, parents and inlaws are all of the opinion that I have one child and shouldnt be putting myself or my family through the emotional trouble of trying for anymore. They dont say that to other women who try for a second child but as my mother says 'of course not, its not the same'.  

Wish I could join in but I am feeling very isolated even on this site as my tx just isnt going anywhere positive.
I am very very angry with Guys for not aspirating my cysts and not giving me a reason why. I feel sure that other clinics I considered like ARGC or UCL would have approached this issue differently. I have asked a Dr on 2 seperate fertility sites what tx I should have and both said that they would have aspirated the cysts following the baseline scan and one went on to say that in his opinion my tx has been compromised by down regging this long. I am gonna print them out and show them to Guys. I need some answers and I just dont feel like Im getting any.
Sorry for the me post - Im sad and angry and crying and hormonal so not a pretty sight!
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ba, please, you have EVERY RIGHT to wish for another child - last time I looked we weren't living in China.  I don't wish to be rude about the people around you but sometimes you have to block out the negative comments & attitudes.  This is your life and they are not in a position to judge what you should/shouldn't be doing.  They have no idea what this feels like. (god I hope I'm not coming across as being too harsh here, we all know families can be a bl**ding nightmare).  

With respect to Guys - it does sound as though they have not done all they could.  When is your next meeting?  Show them the stuff you've printed out and press them not only for an explanation but a solution and a game-plan for going forwards.

Don't get angry Ba - get even.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey girls,

Had blood tests this morning - all OK, just got to stay on the same doseage.  Mani & Clottedcream - how did yours go?

Have a good weekend everyone.

Bunngirl x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Ba

Honey I'm sorry its such a difficult time for you. You have every right in the world to want and have a second child and as bunnygirl said ignore those around u who say negative things. Please do take your info to Guys, i went with stacks of printouts and asked millions of questions today and the Dr said he was pleased patients have questions so maybe the next time u ask u mite get some answers fingers crossed u do  

i'll be logging on regularly over the weekend so if u want to talk please do or pm me please dont be alone during this im sure we all want and hope to be able to help you
ManiT


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Had appt today it went well i was nervous got there early so i could read over my notes and questions as it was they were running late anyway! Dr was really good tho went over everything with me n answered all my qus patiently, he reckons its worth another try and suggested tests to look into the repeat m/c. Re IVIg said they dont do it n its unproven but he did say to test for immune issues...10 vials of blood later ouch!! and i've got to go again to repeat them in a month. they even tested for ATA which the endocrine specialists have never even suggested to me even tho i had low thyroid for past 17 odd years! So I'm feeling a bit better now but already anxious about results!!
ManiT


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh BA i so hope you get answers,

good luck to all the cyclers

xxx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Ba - I really can understand your frustration, but from the experience I had downregging it is a matter of waiting and I'm sure that they want tx to work for you just as much as they do for anyone who hasn't already got a child - because each BFP they have makes their statistics look better.  When the Chaucer thought I had cysts they wanted me to just continue with d/r because they said that sometimes a cyst will just disappear on it's own which is better than doing anything to remove it.  It is hard when you feel that you're being left behind - I joined the June/July thread, then the July/August thread, then the August/September thread on here, then gave up!  I felt that everyone else was getting somewhere whilst I was still d/r, but I,  suppose that everyones body works differently.  You're lucky that you already have one child, so you know that it is possible for you to concieve and hopefully you will get pg again.  The doctor was telling me today that every cycle is different - even if someone is given exactly the same drugs on a second cycle, their body may not react in the same way to them and doses may need to be adjusted.  What the Chaucer told me was that it's better to have any problems during d/r and get them sorted before stimming - at one stage they were going to keep me d/r longer to fit in with my schedule after my dates had all been changed, and they did assure me that someone could take the d/r drugs for several months without it causing any negative effects.

Bunnygirl - I was looking around the waiting room just before 9am today, wondering if one of the 3 ladies in there was you!  Glad your blood tests went well.

Mani - 10 vials of blood!  You're braver than me!  I find that to have 3 taken is enough for me. It sounds like they are going to do some thorough testing.

My visit was a bit of mixed news.  We saw a very nice doctor who seemed to listen to us and didn't rush us at all.  I was weighed and had my blood pressure taken and both were fine.  I've been given an envelope to go in to have blood tests done when next af arrives.  However, when we'd gone through that part, someone brought in the report of the SA that DH had done earlier - and there were no sperm in it!  I was concerned that DH has just started taking antibiotics to clear a cold that he's had since Christmas, and the doctor said that it may not be the medication, but the fact that DH has been ill for a long time that there weren't any sperm present.  She said that ideally she would like to wait 3 months to have the test repeated, but with me "every month counts" because of my age, so we're going to go back next month so he can repeat that test.  I then had a scan, and she said that my ovaries seem to be looking OK.  She also gave me a prescription to start the pill, but after a 45 minute wait in the pharmacy to collect it, I was told there were problems as the ACU hadn't created a hospital number for me yet, so I've got to go back for that next week.  So not much happening for me now until next month.

Hi to everyone else too - hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Morning Ba 

Hope u r feeling a  bit better this morning Im around if u need to chat. Take care of yourself - lots of hugs  

Mani


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mani - thanks so much for your support. Week 5/6 of down regging and still no AF. I dont have much to say. Guys wont aspirate the cysts and the cysts wont let me get AF, and without AF I cant start stimming so another month goes by without a chance of a baby.

Bunnygirl - Guys have told me that they can keep someone down regging for months an that appears to be what they are doing with me. It will be 6 weeks in a couple of days. I have begged for them to aspirate the cysts but they have a protocol to follow which they literally read off a sheet and they wont deviate from that. I just have to wait until they have tried everything else.

Clottedcream - my DH had really bad SA counts and we were told that we would need ICSI. But DH changed his lifestyle (no more bad green stuff) and took co-emz Q10, Zinc and al whole load of other vits and after 3 months his count changed to normal. I cant recommend it enough but remember that sperm is made 3 months in advance so he will need to act now for a result to be seen in 3 months time.

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Ba, this must be incredibly frustrating for you.  D/regging is the worst bit - you just want to get started!  I'm sorry that Guys aren't being more proactive but what can you do??  Sounds like you've done all you can.  Hang in there.  P.S. Your DH's improvements are very heartening to read.  

Clotted Cream, I was wearing the ubiquitous Ugg boots if that helps!  Good news that your ovaries are OK and hopefully it was the antibiotics with your DH.

Mani, that's brilliant that they're doing all the immune stuff.  Well worth it I should think.

Things are moving quite quickly now my end - after today's scan (day 9 of stimming) I am going for e/c on Thursday or Friday with Sunday e/t.  Wow.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Bunnygirl - had a laugh when I read about the Ugg boots. I live in mine and last time I was in for a scan there was a distinct smell in the air when took them off   Good luck for the EC and ET. 

Ba
x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Ba

U know i was reading here n a couple of other places that the cysts often start to go down by themselves but i am sorry Gu=ys arent trying to individualize the protocol for you. Hope things begin to get better soon. 

Bunnygirl- wow u must be excited all the best for the EC and ET!!!  

i got bad news so upset. i spoke to DH at weekend about what the doc said n he said when did i want to try again, when i said april he went thru the roof. i swear i already told him dates at Xmas but hes acting like its news to him. He says its too stressful then cos we have to move out for a few months while we have building work done on our home. He says to try in Aug when we will be bak home but i will have hit 40 by then and im so upset that my fert rates will have dropped. he just wont see that every month counts, he says its just numbers and i can t convince him any other way. im scared to push it too much cos initially he wouldnt even think about trying again. do you girls think an extra 3 months or 6 makes a huge difference? i just dont know what to do. It feels like such a bombshell.
maniT


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi
I didn't think I would be posting again here as I had a BPF while downregging.  However, sadly I found out last Friday (7wks) that the baby hadn't made it.
It made me realise just how much I want another baby.
I am now waiting for either a natural miscarriage, or if that doesn't happen then a small Op.  I will then be back on the IVF trail at Guys.
Ba, I do hope you will have a BPF before I start again.
Tracey


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

want to help ff?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126832.0


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello

Can I join you guys?  We are undergoing our first ICSI cycle at Guys.  I started D/R on Monday.  Its funny to read that so many of you were there on Friday, we were there too (I was also in uggs!) and got the go ahead then (I had a lap and hysteroscopy earlier in Jan).  It was my b'day on Friday so it was just what I wanted to hear!  To be honest, I am still a bit lost and confused but learning more everyday.  Its great to find these sites and know that other people are going through the same thing.

Take care, 
Tina x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Tracey,  I'm very sorry to hear your sad news.  Having to start all over again is really hard - I hope the next cycle brings you the baby you want so much x

Hello Tina    Ugg boots must be some kind of hospital uniform for us lot!  How are you finding D/regging?  are you sniffing or injecting?

Ba, I know what you mean - I don't ever bother wearing them with socks...

Mani, I don't know what to say, it's a difficult situation.  Maybe your DH just needs time to feel strong enough to start another cycle?? (I think us ladies would be prepared to cycle month in month out).  If you're saying April and he's saying August would he compromise with June?

Right, better go.  E/C scheduled for 11.00am tomorrow - I am quite shocked at how quickly Guys are progressing me.  My first TX I stimmed for 13 days - this time only 9.  Hope to God they know what they're doing - have this fear that the eggs will not be mature enough!

Bunnygirl x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

tracey im so sorry to hear your news. ive just been thru a m/c so i fully sympathise  . if u need to chat Im here, esp as its still so recent for both of us. 
Have Guys said anything about testing? i had 2 m/cs last year and they have begun some immune testing for me. i only ask cos u have mentioned trying again later on


Ba hang in there   

Hi Tina welcome to the gang! i feel i ought to get some Uggs as well now, feeling a bit left out! Reminds me of when i was a kid we used to have the red gun gang (water pistols!)

Bunnygirl good luck for E/C 2moro let us know how it went! i have phoned dr to ask about the delay but he phoned back while i was at the pool!!! so im waiting for him to call back hopefully this week so i can ask about fert drop. Im a teacher (i must be mad!!) so altho i dont want to wait for AUg, after the Easter hols its the best time for me in terms of not needing to ask for 6 million days off. 

Flipping heck just had a fone call from diabetes consultant in the middle of writing this! Meds are too high so got to change dosage which takes 6 weeks to register in blood results...may be the wait til Aug isnt such a bad idea, heard high TSH T4 can prevent implantation! ... if its not one thing its another...feel like having a pint of Baileys now

ManiT


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girlies,,,,

Glad to see thread is in full flow!  

Tracey - I am really sorry to hear your news    I really hope you are able to make your dream come true again soon x

I was really hoping we might get a natural BPF, although I knew odds were against us when it hasn't happened in 3 years and 4 IVFs. However, it looks as though that's not going to be the case, therefore, we're going to be starting our 5th and final ICSI!! I'll give the hospital a call tomorrow, so that we can arrange for them to send GP drugs order    and then hope to start d/r in 3 weeks.  I feel so excited that we are giving ourselves another chance for a precious baby, but also so very, very nervous that it's our last go and it might not work... 

Would you believe 7 of my good friends are at the moment, so starting to feel a little left behind 

Good Luck all xxx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello ladies

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello, I have my day 9 scan on Friday so am hoping that my follies are developing nicely!

Bunnygirl - good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure they woulnd't have progressed you to EC if they didn't think you were ready for it. As someone already said, every cycle is different and the last thing they want to do is over-stimulate you.

Tracey - really sorry to hear your news, it sounds like its been a rollercoaster for you this time

ClottedCream - my DA's SA also improved after he gave up alcohol, cycling and caffeine and starting taking vitamins. It does take a while though for these things to take effect.

Ba - have you spoken to Mr Khalaf about your situation? When I had concerns about the results of my lap (which showed I didn't have endo when in fact the 2nd one at UCH showed I had!), I asked to meet with him to discuss and his secretary arranged for me to come in and meet with him with Dr El-Toukhy. Sometimes it helps to escalate things to get the answers you need.  

Tina - welcome to the group, I've learned loads by going on this site!

Take care everyone

Wiggie x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies - I'm not around to post for a few days and suddenly there seem to be masses of posts to catch up on, so I hope I don't miss anyone out.

I must be extremely unfashionable as I don't know what ugg boots are!  I'll have to google them to see.

Bunnygirl - good luck for tomorrow!  I didn't realise that Guys would do ET on a Sunday, I'd presumed they would just work Mon-Fri.  Hope you get a nice number of healthy embies for them to choose from.

Ba - how are things going?  When is your next scan?

Tracey - sorry to read your news.  Hope you have a natural miscarriage soon so that you won't need any operation - and hope you'll soon be able to try again.

Tina - welcome to ff

Wiggle - good luck for you too for tomorrow.  When do you have EC and ET?

BettySpaghetti - not long for you until you start d/r.  It must seem so unfair if so many of your friends are pg naturally.  Hope this will be the lucky time for you too

Mani - sorry that your DH isn't being supportive of you.  I reached the big 4-0 last May and now when I look at all the statistic tables I wish we'd started trying 4 years ago when we first got married as we knew we may have problems because of DH's cancer treatment.  It was him who kept saying no, and I do wonder if that's partly because he may have thought that there could have been a problem with him and he wanted to put off finding out for sure.  He's 7 years younger than me so I don't think he really realised that my age is a big thing.  As I said, the result of his SA was very bad and the doctor said "ideally I would like the test to be repeated in 3 months, but I feel that because of your age, every month counts" - so if it's true what she said to us, then maybe you shouldn't wait 6 months before trying.  But, then again, you do both need to agree that you want the  treatment - do you think it will put too much pressure on your relationship if you insist that you go ahead with it?

Thanks for all your advice about vitamins - DH has been taking Wellman for several months, although the packets seem to last for so long that I do wonder if he remembers to take them every day.  My dad has come to visit us today and is staying for about a week and he has bought my husband so much alcohol!  I think I may have to get hubby to say that he's taking antibiotics again so that he doesn't have to drink it.  I hadn't thought about DH consuming less caffeine.  During my last tx I tried to cut down on the amount of tea that I drink, but I didn't think about him - so I'll try and get him to have less coffee.

Hope I haven't missed anyone out!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tracey -   how terrible for both you and DH. Nothing anyone can say or do helps but please remember to be kind to yourself during this time. 

Bunnygirl - good luck with EC   thinking of you. 

Tina - welcome. What a great birthday present when you get your BFP

Wiggie - good luck with the scan. Go follies go  

BettySpaghetti - it would be better not to see you in here again but I truely believe that this will be your cycle. Good luck  

Mani - your DH sounds like mine. Now that he knows what you are thinking he will probably get use to the idea. As hard as it is I would just keep quiet about IVF and keep going about getting slowly ready for it, give him time to get his head round the date and if he is like mine he will come round with a 'well you always get what you want anyway' mentality which is just what my DH said when we talked dates. I wanted to start my cycle earlier and DH wanted to wait but I got my way and we started in Dec and as it is not working it looks like it will be delayed to DH dates anyway. I have pointed this out to him and he now agrees that it wasnt good to wait because he hadnt counted on it not working. Poor love he thinks that every cycle will work and doesnt contemplate a BFN let alone the tx being cancelled.

Well its the same story from me - still no AF. I will ring tomorrow and let them know and we will see what they say. It will either be cancel the tx or aspiration. Not sure what I want as I kind of mentally feel like the cycle is over anyway so Im not sure that I would have a PMA if it went ahead. If you get me  
Ba
x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your replies.. you are all saying the same thing so i guess i should keep quiet (again!)  but its so frustrating and i do feel that each month counts. the doc wanted me to start provera in mid feb so i havent got long to persuade DH, although he is going for his immune tests this week, having put them off since Mon so i shouldnt moan too much. Im hoping the doc will call me back soon so i can talk it thru, typical he called and DS was just finishing his swimming lesson so i couldnt talk, now am anxious to go over it just so i can get my head straight about how much of a prob the age thing really is...
ManiT


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello girls and thank you all so much for your good wishes  

Just wanted to drop in and say e/c went without a hitch - got 9 eggs, 5 of which have fertilized, which is exactly the same results as first cycle  

If all goes well (please God!) I will be back in on Sunday morning and (please God squared!) maybe there will be some to put in the deep freeze.

(i've written all about this on my Cycle Buddy board but when the time comes look out for the German Anaesthetist who gave me a pre-med that rocked my world!)

Have a nice weekend everyone, I'm trying very hard not to stress about the embies but I know how tenuous each and every step of this journey is.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Bunnygirl
Glad it all went well, keeping fingers crossed for ur ET   
I want to hear more about this anaesthetic?!!!
ManiT


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Bunnygirl

Great news re: your EC, fingers crossed for your ET tomorrow! Don't stress too much....

My day 9 scan showed I had 6 leading follies and 2 smaller ones, but not quite large enough yet so back on Monday for another scan. Earliest EC will be Weds. Lining looking good at 8.5mm

Have a great w/end everyone else

Wiggie x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Bunnygirl - More about the Anaesthetist? I am going in on Tuesday for a scan and discussion about what next. They have told me to have 'nil by mouth' that morning so if they go ahead and aspirate my cysts I may get to see him! Glad the ET went well.

Wiggie - how exciting everthing is moving swiftly now  

Mani - I would start the provera and just continue down the path to an IVf start in April - if your drugs allow it that is. I am sure that your DH will come round to your dates, although my DH is a builder and clients never quite understand just how stressful building works can get so you might want to think about that as something ALWAYS goes wrong and its usually the neighbours!

Well I am in alot of pain lately - it even woke me up at 4am it was so bad. I think a cyst has burst but of course dont know. Eitherway for someone whose ovaries are meant to be inactive there is alot of aching and stabbing activity going on.
Ba
x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 
Wiggie you must be pleased its all moving along, all the best for EC

Ba that's good that you have an appt now, hope the pains subside, doesnt sound nice

Im going to talk to the doc, still waiting for him to call me back! Im concerned about my thyroid levels messing up a try now so i really need professional advice about the next step altho im so tempted to do what u suggest Ba and just take provera anyway, if nothing else at least i'll get a period this month even if the doc says to stop it  later. Did any of you take high dose folic acid ive been given 5mg now but dont know how soon to start taking them, they were prescribed with ICSI in April as a time frame but seeing as that might all change dont know if i should start such a high dose this early on

Hi to everone else, Tracey thinking of you  
ManiT


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ManiT said:


> Im going to talk to the doc, still waiting for him to call me back! Im concerned about my thyroid levels messing up a try now so i really need professional advice about the next step altho im so tempted to do what u suggest Ba and just take provera anyway, if nothing else at least i'll get a period this month even if the doc says to stop it later. Did any of you take high dose folic acid ive been given 5mg now but dont know how soon to start taking them, they were prescribed with ICSI in April as a time frame but seeing as that might all change dont know if i should start such a high dose this early on


[alert]Members are reminded that Fertility Friends does not encourage self medicating...please seek professional advise before administering any medications....thanks[/alert]

Please do take care....even if prescribed previously, please do discuss with your consulatant before taking without their knowledge....none of us are medically qualified after all 

N xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Whoops sorry Minxy 

i didnt mean it to sound like that - the provera has actually already been prescribed by the doc, i have it at home, i was just talking about the dates to take it - whether to stick to the ones the doc told me when we agreed ICSI for April or to talk to him first re the ICSI date change to July, same applies to the Folic Acid already been prescribed it, it was just the dates. 
i hope this clears up any confusion! I certainly wouldnt play around with meds - too many problems already!
ManiT


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  
MC is happening naturally now.  I had held on to the fantasy that they would scan me again next week and find out they had made a mistake and the baby was growing normally.  Mad I know!
We are definately going to try again as soon as possible.  Guy's said I would have to wait for one normal period.  I don't know if that means one normal AF then start downregging 3 weeks later or one normal period then another before starting.  If I am lucky enough to have a BFP again I will be a nervous wreck for the first 12 weeks at least.

Mani, I am sorry you have suffered 2 MC too.  Guy's said I would have to have 3 before they started investigating.  I don't know if that is because my first two pregnancies were fine.

Ba.  I do hope all goes well for you this week.

Good luck to everyone.

Tracey


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tracey - I conceived naturally and m/c and then when I went to Guys for IVF they told me that they would not give me IVF as I need to have been trying for 2 years from the date of my last pregnancy. I may be worth checking out. I had to go on clomid then have IUI etc to get back to this point even though I had IVF with them in the past. Dont mean to be a downer but thought I would flag it so that you can check and be prepared as it was an immence disappointment for DH and I at the IVF appointment.
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello girls,

Well, we ended up with a right old dilemma yesterday.  Four of the five embies seem to be doing well and we were given the option of waiting until tommorrow to see if we can do a blastocyst transfer.  But, given my history, they only wanted to put one blast. back in as opposed to putting two day 3 embies back then and there.

We ummed and ahhed for a bit then decided to wait until tommorrow for transfer - v. difficult as every argument has a counter-arguement for/against.  Also a huge risk I know as we may well get there tomorrow and they will all have perished.  But if that happens my thoughts will be that most likely they wouldn't have made it anyway.

So at the moment my heart is going like the clappers everytime the blinking phone rings in case its Guys.  DH is v. excited (it breaks my heart) and can't get his head around the word blastocyst, calling it a "bombastic ectoplasm"  

Ba, what time are you in tomorrow?  I'll be the frantic looking one at 3pm.  Look out for Herr Anaesthetist - start goose-stepping down the hall or something shouting for "Happy Juice" (this is what he called it).

Tracey, what a hard time this is for you. I know what you mean about fantasising - it's like you cling on to the very last minute.  Still, it must be that tenacity and hope that keeps us all going.  Hopefully Guys mean just one normal AF in which case it's only a matter of weeks before you can start again .

Wiggie, good luck for that scan today.

I know I've missed people out so hello    Sorry, my mind's all over the place today.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Bunnygirl

What an awful dilemma, it must be so difficult to make that decision. However I know that they get better pg rates with single blasto transfer so I can see that it would make sense for you. Best of luck for tomorrow - I'm sure there will be a lovely blasto waiting for you! 

We're on course for EC on Weds - had 4 large 4 med and 2 small follies at scan today. Just waiting to hear what time I need to take the HcG this evening. ET will be either Sat or Mon.

Hello to everyone else, may run into you at the clinic some time!

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Wiggie all the best for your EC on Wed..it must be exciting now!   
Bunnygirl - im keeping my fingers crossed for your little embies...i know what u mean aboiut the dilemma and i never even got to blastocyst..panicked before hand!

Tracey i'm sorry its such a hard time. i kept a brave face on things for ages all thru the lap and then when they saw the fetus on the scan and still said it wasnt viable, i just burst into tears at the clinic  but they were v kind esp the doc. He has started immune testing for me...but i dont know if thats cos i ihave other medical probs (diabetes, hypothyroid) which can be immunity related. Would it be worth asking again to see if they can investigate for you? I was told to wait 3 months before trying again but again i guess they take each case as it comes and we all have diff issues. Im thinking of you 

Ba good luck for tomorrow i really hope it goes well for you now you deserve things to go in your favour   
Hi to anyone i missed out (sorry)
Love
Mani


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ManiT said:


> Whoops sorry Minxy
> 
> i didnt mean it to sound like that - the provera has actually already been prescribed by the doc, i have it at home, i was just talking about the dates to take it - whether to stick to the ones the doc told me when we agreed ICSI for April or to talk to him first re the ICSI date change to July, same applies to the Folic Acid already been prescribed it, it was just the dates.
> i hope this clears up any confusion! I certainly wouldnt play around with meds - too many problems already!
> ManiT


No worries hun....we just have to be careful 

Good luck 
Natasha x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello everyone

Thank you for your messages.  Haven't posted anything as not much to report... still down regging and waiting for AF.  

Good luck Wiggie and Bunnygirl, I hope tomorrow/wed goes well for you both.

And Tracy, so sorry to hear about what you are going through.  I'm very new to all this and can only imagine what you are going through but you all seem so strong.

Tina x


----------



## alopmen (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi everybody

I am in shock.I had my first consultation at Guys last October. I was told that the waiting list for NHS(Lewisham) funding (ICSI, TESA)was 2 years so I decided to go abroad for a private cycle.(cheaper).I phoned them a month ago and they said my funding will come april 2009-20010.
I am taking the stimms drugs and EC is the fourteen of this month.
Now I do not know what to do. Cancel cycle abroad? Phone them and explain. In the letter it says the treatment has to be completed by april 2008. I do not want to go to the bottom of the list. If it is other 4 months is fine but what if next time is two years. Why did they advise me to self-fund a cycle until I received the funding of the NHS? Surely the waiting list can just vanished from one month to next.
Anyone has gone through a similar situation?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

alopmen said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I am in shock.I had my first consultation at Guys last October. I was told that the waiting list for NHS(Lewisham) funding (ICSI, TESA)was 2 years so I decided to go abroad for a private cycle.(cheaper).I phoned them a month ago and they said my funding will come april 2009-20010.
> I am taking the stimms drugs and EC is the fourteen of this month.
> ...


Hi & welcome 

I'm not at Guys but was just a little confused by your post.

You mention that funding for your NHS cycle will come through April 2009/2010 but then you mention that treatment has to be completed by April 2008 

If you're already stimming and EC is planned for 14 Feb (next Thurs) then personally I don't see the point in you cancelling your treatment abroad as you're so close to EC.....not sure how good this would be on your body anyway.

You also need to remember...and advise Guys of this...that you are already taking IVF drugs and half way through stimms as this may effect when you can start another treatment, assuming this one wasn't successful (fingers crossed it will be so you won't need anymore IVF  ). Most clinics will recommend you have at least 3 months/natural cycles in between treatments because it allows your body, especially your ovaries, a chance to rest and recover as they become swollen during treatment because of the stimming drugs.

I would contact Guys and explain the situation to them and continue with your current cycle abroad...I honestly don't see the point of cancelling it all now with only a matter of days to go before EC.

Why don't you post a message on the Introductions board and tell us a little bit about yourself...this wil help us Moderators point you in the right direction on the boards and give you hints & tips on how to navigate the website...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hi Alopmen welcome to the Guys gang! sorry i cant help with your questions cos i had to self fund my goes but what Minxy says makes a lot of sense, you are so close to EC now and having had all the drugs why waste it? I hope whatever you decide it goes well.

Hi to all the others, hope u r all well

Tracey how are you hun?  
Bunnygirl how are things with your embies? Hope it all went well
Wiggie hope the EC was Ok - so did u see the german anaesthetist? was it good stuff that he was handing out?
Ba did everything go well at the clinic? Have they sorted out the cysts?

Latest news...spoke to dr today he said same as diabetes cons thyroid way too high so need to sort that out before i even try again but the positive was that he said stress wise its better to wait til aug when we are back in our home (post building work) and also gives time to sort out thyroid. he says that a delay of an extra 3 months shouldnt be a problem so i do feel a bit more reassured now. I think i'm going to focus on losing some more weight to get BMI down to just below 25 and sort out thyroid. Ive also been going a bit loopy i think - it feels like a mid life crisis. Ive been looking at retraining and doing a course, hopefully in embryology so i can help others in the same ivf boat. but this is all sooo new and maybe i wont go ahead i dont know, i think DH thinks i'm going crackers! everything in the past couple of months has been such a upheaval it feels weird. Ive always loved my job but teaching 5 year olds is driving me mad!! Give me a class of  stroppy 10 year olds any day!! Has anyone else had these kind of crazy thoughts??
ManiT


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello

Alpomen - I've just had a similar thing from Guys too - I was told that the wait was 3 years for NHS and have just started a self funded cycle and then got a call a couple of days ago saying funding was available.  We have decided to continue self funding for this cycle and then if necessary see if NHS funding is available for another cycle.  You apparently remain on the list, unless you have a successful treatment but then m/c part way through because at the point of a pregnancy you go back down to the bottom of the list.  All very confusing, but as the others have advised, if you are so far through already you might as well continue and hopefully not need another cycle!

ManiT - I got diagnosed with a hypoactive thyroid which showed up on some of the blood tests I have had done in the last 6 months.  I didn't realise that there was anything wrong with me and thought I felt fine but am now on thyroxine and I feel a million times better - loads loads more energy.  I had throught I was just stressed and tired etc through work and that was why I didn't fancy doing much on the weekends etc but it has made a massive difference so hopefully it will for your too!  It takes a little while for it to kick in and then they may need to adjust the dose to get it just right, but it took about 3 months for me from first being prescribed the drugs for it to all settle down.

Tina x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mani - I have been planning my 'turning 40' crisis for years. I really want Botox but obviously wont do it whilst ttc. As this is our last year Ive decided that for my 40th I will go abroad on a tourism plastic surgery holiday - the Netherlands is the front runner as I am too scared to go anywhere like India where its really cheap incase of infection. Im gonna get fillers, botox, teeth whitening and maybe a little bit of a boob lift and fat melting of my saddle bags. I am also considering a change in direction for my job at the moment and was going to do some voluntary legal work to get the experience in that sector. Good news following you Dr appointment. That sounds like the right way to go! Good luck

Alopmen - welcome to the thread. I agree with Natasha I would continue with your tx and then I would try to do the Guys NHS one if it doesnt work out. Hopefully it will however and you wont need the NHS! 

Wiggie - good luck with EC today. Let us know how you get on

Bunnygirl - so how did it all go? I was thinking of you yesterday but had left by 2pm. I am sure that with a blast onboard you will get your BFP!

Tracey - how are you? Have you spoken to Guys lately? Hope you are well and remember if you need to talk just pm 

Well Ive got some news - I went for cyst aspiration yesterday and after a 2 and a half hour wait (   was nil by mouth so starving!!!) they finally saw me. Went through all the procedures, on the operating table hooked up to monitors and they decided to do a quick check as they hadnt checked me for over 2 weeks. Anyway the cysts had gone! So I got off the table got dressed and went on my way   

But the strange thing is that my lining had also gone WITHOUT ever getting AF   It appears that my body absorbed 5.5mm of my womb lining without so much as a slight discharge! Very weird, but there you go Im ready to start stims on Thursday and they are monitoring me as I had OHSS last time and they counted over 27 follies on my right ovary and 24 on my left so Im high risk again for OHSS. 

Im off to get my protein powder and some more Q10 as I have been slack taking all my vits when I thought it was all over.

Hi to Bettyspagetti, Tina, Minxy and everyone I have missed
Ba
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ba, i'm glad things are finally going your way and now you can get going on tx.
xC


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahhh just when I thought I was moving in the right direction I find out that the drugs company has run out of Synarel spray. They told me not to substitute it with what Guys are substituting it with when you are mid cycle.
Help!


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

oh no! Can you get the prescription and try somewhere else? I know they have it at places like the London Clinic, where you can walk in to the pharmacy. Some Boots may have it too.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba so glad your cysts are sorted out! Its great that u can start again but a bummer about the drugs, Im sure i saw on a site about a pharmacy that does them maybe if u do a search or ask ur gp to suggest somewhere. I love ur idea of a 40 celebration! i might have to try that one... a tummy tuck is sorely needed! i emailed a tutor for emb course and he agreed some work experience would be good, makes me sound like a spotty 16 year old!! But its reassuring that others have thought about life changes too..kinda scary but exciting at the same time!
Wiggie and Bunngirl hope it went well - let us know the latest!
Tina thanks for ur message - i have to retest in 6 weeks but as i want to lose more weight im planning on about 3 months too to get it all settled, so hopefully it will all be ready for the summer try.
Ba tell me more about the protein powder ive been eating more nuts n protein but hadnt thought about other ways?

Love to all
ManiT


----------



## alopmen (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi
Thank you for your comments.
I decided to go ahead and carry on with my treatment abroad. On Friday I have a scan at Guys to see how the medications are working .I will talk to the consultant to see if I am not taken off the list and I can just delay the one at Guys in case the one abroad does not work.

Anyway ladies it seems the waiting list for the nhs is much shorter now. It was only four months and not the two years they said. Anyone just starting before a self-funding cycle I would wait for the nhs one as 4 months is quite reasonable.I am just annoyed last time I phoned over a month ago they told me my funding would come from april 2009 onwards. They do not seem to have a clue. 

EC should be the fourteen and I am starting getting excited about it.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Well EC went fine yesterday, despite a 2 hour wait because the anesthetist was stick in the tube! Not the German one, but a lovely lady called Mareena. They collected 7 eggs, which they said was good in view of my AFC. Ovaries still hurting a bit - definitely felt like they'd been "vacuumed" yesterday! - so still on paracetamol. Waiting to hear back from the lab this morning as to how many have fertilised. Fortunately the DH's sample passed muster and we won't need ICSI. So the loose pants and vitamins have saved us £600!!

Alpomen - how frustrating to have been messed around like that. The only reason I can think of is that the PCTs realised they had more money available and needed to spend it by the end of the financial year - hence the reason why they said you needed to start treatment by April 2008. Makes sense to continue with your current treatment though. Good luck for your EC!

Ba/Davies - great that your cysts have spontaneously disappeared, shame they didn't scan you before you got to the operating table, but it must be such a relief for you.

ManiT - well done for getting to speak to the doc, who did you  talk to in the end?

Hello to everyone else

Wiggie x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Wiggie - well done on EC and great news about your DH SA! Divide and grow little embies!!  

Mani - I take so many complimentary products that it would make your head spin. The complimentary thread on here is great so I would go and read what the girls say about whey protein powder. I do hypnotherapy and acupuncture sessions, listen to visualisation CDs, take wheatgrass, DHA, Zita West vits, Vit C, Zinc, Selenium, Co Enzyme Q10, Bee pollen & propolis & royal jelly, folic acid, baby aspirin and have just started drinking soy protein powder. I also take metformin. I read that the Whey protein powder in my H&B shop had Vit A in it and didnt want that so figure the soya will be OK as its about protein. I have given up caffeine and red wine limited to one glass a week (relaxation purposes). I am eating a high protein diet with no carbs and drinking water at room temperature and carrying a hot water bottle on my tummy! Im desperate   That said when I did ll those things my down regging didnt go very well and then I said 'stuff this' didnt take my vits and got drunk 4 times and my body responded well to it so maybe I should just change nothing? 

Alopmen - we will be cycling together as I think Ec for me is around 15th.

Bunnygirl - how you feeling these days? Have you had your feet up or are you just carrying on as normal?


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Wiggie - well done with ur EC, that's fantastic news, all the best for ET now                
your comment about vacuumed ovaries made me laugh! You got it right tho it is a bit like that!! I think I'll have to get cra\acking on DH's case re vits etc have bought him Wellman and hes having brazil nuts now but the packet seems to take forever to go down... time for a word  I spoke to Dr El Toukhy this week and he was concerned about the thyroid levels cos they just had test results back, my diabetes doc has goofed up, they havent tested me for 2 years, it was her who was being cagey a week ago and i know why now!! Just another think to add to my list for mistrusting my local hospital.. every time i see them there's something negative. The same dept failed to diagnose my brother had hypothyroidism and it was the endocrine consultant that he saw!!! More than a bit worrying, anyway i've got myself referred back to Guys for my diabetes care as well now, they were amazing and so on the ball during my pregnancy. 

Ba u werent kidding when u said u were taking stuff, i think i got lost about half way thru the 2nd line!! but thanks for the tip about the complimentary thread i'll check it out and see if there's anything left i havent done. Im having reflexology too and had a consult with a acupuncturist he's told me to come back 6 weeks b4 IVF.


Hope everyone else is well
Love
mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

How do you all remember others posts when you type your reply.  I think I have everyones names and latest situations in my head then when I go to type it has all gone.  I will try my best:
Ba and Davis.  Fab news about your cysts having disappeared by themselves.
Wiggie.  Glad your EC went well.  Wishing you lots of luck.
Mani.  I don't think it really matters what month you start.  I am trying to get over the 'i must be pregnant before I am 4?' 

As far as doing things right I really don't know.  You hear about people doing nothing and getting pregnant.  When I got pregnant last time I wasn't doing anything right.  Not that I am a good advert since I miscarried!

Anyway. I was at Guy's this morning for a Scan to make sure the MC was all happening as it should and they said 'oh it is all coming away nicely'!!!!!
We have decided to try again as soon as possible.  Saying that we have also said 'bugger the budget' lets have a really nice holiday somewhere first so I am now spending my time on the internet looking at holidays in the Caribbean in March or April.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Tracey

What insensitive idiots!!!! i hope you find an amazing holiday hun u deserve some good times  , sorry its just a quick one will post later on when more time
Mani


----------



## Keeley (Nov 17, 2006)

HI

Im new to this part, me and DH have our SSR on thursday at guys and while i was there have tests done the other week noticed the board telling patients about this area. 

this is our 1st tx so i though i would say HI


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome Keeley to the thread where we all share our experiences of treatment at Guys! I'm sure you'll find everyone really helpful and supportive.

Can I ask what SSR is? Not heard that abbreviation before!

Wiggie x


----------



## Keeley (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi 

sorry its surgical sperm retrieval x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Keeley

Welcome to the Guys girls!!!

Hi everyone else ...sorry its a bit generic! Im late for dinner time, this site gets so addictive so it's hi and see u for now, chat later this evening

ManiT


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome Keeley!

I haven't been around much recently on here as I've had my dad staying with me, so I've been a bit busy.

Congratulations on EC Wiggie - hope ET goes well.

Good news that you can finally start stimming Ba

Tracey - like you said, it's hard to remember everyones names!  Hope you find a nice holiday.

Hi to everyone else that I've missed out too.

my af started last Wednesday afternoon, so I went to Guys to have my blood tests done on Friday and now I'm on the pill until we can start tx - which will depend on DH's next SA on 26th Feb. DH is still suffering with a cold, so I hope that won't mean there are still no sperm or it will be SSR for him too!  I didn't enjoy having my blood tests done - it took 3 nurses to get any blood from me!  I now have 2 large bruises in the crook of my arm, and one in my wrist (I've never had anyone try to take blood from my wrist before - and it hurt!)  Hope my FSH is still low.

Hope you all have a good week


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey girls,   been a bit awol as the puppy bit through the internet cable but DH seems to have spliced it back together thank gawd.

My transfer went well (god! a week ago now).  They ended up putting two back in - gave us the option but seemed definitely to think this was a good idea.  Professor Breudie (sp?) did the transfer - DH was most impressed as apparently he's one of the top doggies there.  He also put some classical music on to accompany the transfer which DH, very excitedly, took as yet more proof of the Profs. superiority (too much Holby City perhaps?)

Did a test last week to check the HcG had left me system - which it had.  No symptoms as yet just a very swollen belly for last couple of days - do you reckon its the cyclogest??  I don't remember having this last couple of times.

Clotted Cream - the wrist? ouch! ouch! ouch! hope your DH's cold clears up and he can start living a exemplary healthy life - just like my DH did (yeah, right!)

Hi Keeley   good luck for Thursday (that will be a Valentines Day to remember!  )

Tracey, that nurse needs a refresher course in why she's in the "caring profession" - as well as a fat lip. How incredibly insensitive.  On a lighter note - ooohhh the Caribbean, lovely!  where you thinking?

Ba, things are really moving on now for you!  I'm so pleased.  And I had the same thing happen on my first ICSI, y'know, The Period That Ate Itself.  Arrrrghhhh sounds gross but what the hell, as long as its gone.  

Mani & Ba, I've already had my teeth whitened and botox (ooooo! who do I think I am - Posh Spice?).  I come from a long line of "self-improvers".  My Mum's getting her boobs done on Monday lol!

Alopmen hi!   good luck on your cycle.

Wiggie - congrats on your ec!  please join me on this flippin' 2ww - I'm going mental.  Even the dog's giving me a wide berth.

Big hello to anyone I've missed.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.  I didn't mean to make the nurse sound uncaring at Guys.  She was really really nice just a bit of an odd term to use 'coming away nicely' but I think she just meant to reassure me that all was happening as nature intends and I wouldn't need further treatment.

Anyway, we have decided to have one more period then start treatment after the one after that.  that means I am booking a holiday to Barbados from 11th April for two weeks - hooray.  Can't afford it really but when do you ever remember the times you were good and didn't go overdrawn - never.

Bunnygirl and Wiggie.  Sending you postive vibes - hope to hear about two BFP's in a couple of weeks.

Keeley - I hope your treatment  goes well at Guys.

Clotted Cream.  Everytime I see a post from you I think about having a cream tea!  I hope you don't have to have any more blood taken.  It must feel very odd having to go on the pill.

I can't remember who started the conversation about cosmetic surgery.  I have said for ages that once I have had another baby I will have something done about my stomach.  I constantly get asked if I am pregnant.  Not what you want to hear when ttc.  I am slim on the bottom half which just makes my tummy look bigger.
I have just taken delivery of an i joy exercise machine - one of those things that stimulates horse riding.  It is supposed to tone you up if you use it for 15 mins twice a day.  Let's see if it works.  Or, lets see if I actually use it for more than a couple of weeks.

Ba.  How is the stimming going?  Are you injecting yourself?

Lots of love

Tracey


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Bunnygirl

Good to hear from you, I was thinking of you today as remember that you had your ET the day before my EC. 

Yes Prof Baude is one of the top dogs at Guys - however I also had classical music at my transfer so I don't think it was just down to his presence (sorry to disappoint!). 

I know what you mean about going mad on the 2ww - fortunately I am going back to work tomorrow which will give me some distraction. When is your test date? Mine's Friday 22nd. I keep eyeing a lovely unopened bottle of Rioja I was given and thinking, well at least if it's negative I can crack that open and have a good a lovely glass of red (as haven't touched a drop since new year's eve!). Terrible thought I know!!

Tracey - the holiday in Barbados sounds fab! Just remember that two weeks relaxing has definite health benefits.

Hello to everyone else

Wiggie x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Sorry about the name I chose Tracey - I tried lots of options and they had all been taken.  I came up with CC as I'm originally from Cornwall, and can eat CC on it's own straight from the pot (maybe that explains why my BMI is so high )  How lovely to have a nice holiday to look forward to!  At least it's something nice after the bad time you've been having.

Good luck back at work Wiggie - hope it takes your mind off things, and hope you don't have to do anything too strenuous and can take it a bit easy.  Hope you won't get to open that Rioja yet!

What sort of puppy do you have Bunnygirl?  I've been looking at getting a puppy, but really we're out of the house too much to have one, so it wouldn't really be fair on any animal to be left alone for so long.  I'd be lost without my internet - glad your hubby sorted it for you.  Hope a swollen belly is going to lead to good news for you.

Hello to everyone else too

My hubby hasn't started his "healthy" lifestyle yet - he's still suffering with his cold, and I think he's planning to go to the doctors to try and get more antibiotics.  I tell him he's over-reacting when he says he needs to see the doctor again, then he keeps pointing out that he's had pneumonia twice before, and he's worried that this chest infection could lead to it again.  I just hope he doesn't get prescribed any strong drugs which will have a bad effect on any swimmers!


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wiggie, what? so that classical music wasn't just for me??  I'm affronted.  lol! no really, I won't tell DH this - he was convinced it was because he had put a suit on (3pm on a Sunday??) and Prof. had instantly recognised his integrity and gravitas.  Surprised we didn't get canapes and champagne.  Doh!!!

Clotted Cream, puppy is a 4 month old black labrador called Blackie (original).  She is absolutely gorgeous but so destructive.  It's got these giant paws which are currently tearing the house apart brick by brick.  Lovely though.  

Tracey, good job you put us right on that nurse lol!  I think we were all about to storm Guy's ACU department baying for her blood!    Barbados sounds fab, I've got friends who go every year and love it.  I'm sure I saw that horse riding excercise thingy on telly the other day - it looked really good! bit saucy as well  

Over & out x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Gosh Tracey i feel so guilty about the things i said about the nurse now!!! Have a fab holiday! Im have all the nasty packing to do without the fun hols at the end of it at the mo. Be moving out soon, just getting quotes from the builders...fun not. Tracey i totally relate with u re body shape i have no hips or thighs to speak of but the stomach!!! I permanently look preggie and even tho i lost weight now that part just wont shift, def need a tummy tuck

Bunnygirl great about ur ET let us know how u get on. i know what u mean about the 2ww and going stir crazy its agonising waiting, Wiggie hope work takes ur mind off it  Hey im starting to feel left out now ...Prof Braude is about the only one i havent seen over the past 4 years, maybe cos DH never bothers to turn up in a suit!! Even tho he works in city, somehow he always manages on be on a dress down day when we have an appt!

I got 2 appts at Guys nxt week now - prepreg clinic for diabetics and a consultant appt as im newly back on their books...i guess that means more blood letting! i just hope nothing else turns up now the thyroid prob was enough of an upset

Ba hope things are going well r u stimming now did you say? did u get the drugs i think u mentioned the pharmacy had run out?

Hope everyone else is well
Hugs
Mani


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mani - yep I got the suprefract injections to replace Synarel but dont think I will need it now! Either its £100 down the drain or I can use it next cycle. Its looking like EC will be on Monday for me  

Clotted Cream - oh I have to say I had some off clotten cream served to me in Cornwall once and upchucked soo much and have never been able to think nice things about it since. I mention this because I now think about you eating it straight from the pot and go all funny feeling. Anyway I was in there on Wednesday for bloods and the first thing the nurse said to me was 'how easy is it to get bloods from you' she then told me that they have difficulties with some women. I thought of poor you again at that point 

Bunnygirl -   bless your DH ge sounds like mine! Oh I hope I get classsical music too.

Tracey - enjoy the holiday and as for overdraft well we live in a premanent state of overdraft its just the 6 or so different credit card debts that we have to watch   Ho hum, a baby will be worth it

Wiggie - I hate giving up red wine its sooo hard for me! Im off to a party on the weekend, its gonna be really flash in a penthouse with DJs, Entertainment, waiters and me not drinking, not even drinking diet cokes (caffeine) with my injectables on ice in my handbag!   What fun my life is 

Well scan and bloods today and back again for more on Friday but they are talking EC on Monday. I am worried because I only had 5 follies at around 12mm even though each ovary had around 17 in total. Really hope that the smaller ones catch up and grow so we get some embies to choose from. 

Theres always something to worry about isnt there.
Ba
x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Ba - at least you have got lots of follies, so there is hope for them to catch up - a lot can happen between now and Monday.  If you have EC on Monday when will ET be?  Hope you get some good news on Friday.  Is your lining thickening well?  Enjoy the party!  I haven't had much alcohol recently as I've told DH that he can't have any!  I know he won't stay off the alcohol when I can't have any, but I'm trying to encourage him at the moment - but I keep looking at the bottles in the wine rack and it's a very big temptation not to open them.

Bunnygirl - I don't think I could get my DH to wear a suit at the weekend!  He seems to think hospital appointments are occasions to "dress down" - he says we're not being interviewed to adopt, we should just be ourselves.

Mani - is your other half coming round to the idea of tx now?  You must feel like you really know your way around the hospital with all your appointments there at the moment - at least they are looking after you well!

Sorry you had such a bad experience of Clotted Cream Ba -I can imagine that would put you off eating it again.  Maybe if I'd had that experience then I'd be thinner than I am now.  You're lucky that they can get blood from you easily - I'm really hoping that I don't have to have any more tests done.  I'd love to be a blood donor, but I'm not sure I would be good at it.

Bye for now


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh speaking of weight, have you girls put on weight during tx? I am 12 kilos (2 stone or more) heavier today then this time last year and have put on 2 kilos in the last 2 days!!! 
Someone please tell me that the weight gain of 1 kilo a day is fluid during IVF and that I will lose it if this fails! I am on a carb free high protein diet so maybe its that except everyone else loses weight when they give up carbs!


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba u must be excited now EC is getting closer!! Im sure with 3/4 more days to go ur follies will grow here's some pos energy heading their way      grow little fellars (n girls!) (honestly im not a nutcase!)

and i put on 1/2 stone with each lot of ICSI, they say its fluid retention but it stayed on with me. this last time in Oct i tried really hard not to over eat etc but i still put on about 4 lbs. 

Clotted cream (BTW i lurve it could eat it straight up like you!...hence some of the weight gain!!) yeah DH agreed to try in August but grudgingly, i still live in fear he will change his mind. I do feel like i should take a sleeping bag with me to Guys at times, all the appts seem to come at once but ive not been able to get them all on the same day as different clinics only run on particular days. DS eldest was born at Guys cos of his heart so we've been going there for a few years, even b4 IVF. They were so good with him and treating my diabetes and i trusted them so i opted for IVF there straight away once we knew we had to go down that road (plus its close to DHs work)

BTW is anyone going to the existing patients nite on 29th feb? Im interested but dont want to be Norman no mates on my own, DH isnt going to be there either!

Hi to all the others 
wiggie hope u r well
Love
Mani


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

good evening ladies

Mani - you're doing really well with your weight loss.  I've only just noticed your ticker. 

Ba - yes, I put on weight during and after my tx, and I haven't lost it.  There was a thread on peer support about weight gain during tx, and I think most people who replied on that thread said they had put on weight and found it hard to lose it afterwards.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

I noticed there is that patients evening - but like you Mani I didn't want to go and not know anyone!  I doubt if DH would go with me, but we'll be there on the 26th for our next appointment, so we may see how that goes before deciding about the 29th.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi clotted cream

Let me know if u do decide to go it would be good to meet up with people i have been chatting to and like u said its nice not to be there on your own (Im a right chicken me  )

Mani


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Girls, can't believe it - tested this morning and got a  .  Can this be real??  I am so thankful and so, so lucky if it is.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bunnygirl how fantastic!!! so pleased for you!!

I want to do stars and happy signs on here but i dont know how to but I'm thinking them all for you!!!!
                                        
Now put your feet up and rest

Much love
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow Bunnygirl - that is the most fantastic news.  Congratulations. 

I really hope Bunnygirl's good news rubs of on those of you in the 2ww.

I didn't know about the existing patenits day on 29th.  What time is it?  I work about 20 mins walk from Guys but live 40 miles away.  If it doesn't start too late I will go if someone else from this board is going to be there.  It would be nice to meet some of you in person.

As far as weight goes.  I am only about a stone overwieght.  Lucky I am tall so it doesn't reall show except round my middle.  I have decided that rather than the usual go on a diet for a couple of weeks then given up I will make a concerted effort this time before we try IVF again.  Especiallyh now I am going on holiday.  Saying that, I have just eaten a whole malt loaf - I bought it because it was low fat but I don't think you are meant to eat the whole thing!  I have given up chocolate for lent so that should help (I'm not religious just want to test myself).

Ba.  Good luck for Monday.  Let us know how you get on.

After reading all about your blood test stories it made me wonder.  Even though I am 42 guy's have never tested my FSH level, or anything else for that matter.  They said that the tests I had at the Dr's about 18 months ago were OK.  That seems like a long time for a 42 year old.  I don't know whether to say anything to them, I don't want them to test, find they are too high then refuse to treat me.  Does that fact that I was recently pregnant mean the levels must be OK I wonder?


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Fantastic news Bunnygirl - let's hope it sets the trend for all of us!!! You must be over the moon.....

Re: weight gain, I also put on half a stone during my treatment - it's wierd that it affects so many people!

Re: bloods - I was convinced I wouldn't be able to start my treatment in Jan as my blood tests weren't up to date either - despite my trying to get them done on Xmas Eve via my GP  - but Guys weren't that worried about it. Maybe they think they don't really matter? I know that FSH levels are high following a treatment so maybe Tracey you have to wait a few months before testing again.

I'm not going to the Guys meet but there is London girls ttc meet up the night before if anyone wants to join us, at Carluccio's in Covent Garden. Daisy L is organising if you want to contact her

Have agreat w/end all!

Wiggie x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Tracey i can make 29th i think it starts 5.30 let me know if u want to go (maybe pm me) im in for a blood test at 4 ish so ill wait if you are coming. 
wiggie i wanted to do the london girls meet but cos im in town the next day it wasnt fair to have 2 nights out in a row!! so i'll try to make the next big london one, hope u r well

ManiT


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations Bunnygirl     
Fantastic news!!!!  Hope everything goes well for you 

Tracey, you're lucky they haven't tested your blood!  My results were about less than 2 weeks out of date (as they had to be done within a year) and they made me have them re-done.

I'll let you know about 29th closer to the time - but maybe if I do go then I'll meet you both Tracey and Mani.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  DH phoned me yesterday to say he'd got us tickets to go to Cirque du Soleil tonight - so I'd better get ready and get a train to meet him up in London.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Bunnygirl - what great news, congratulations!! xC


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mani - I don't think I will be able to come to the patients evening as i have cinema tickets for 8pm that day and I live 1 hour outside London.  I am going to see the Kite Runner at our local 'cinema'.  It is actually in the Town Hall and the wheel out seeing and have an interval in the middle as they only have one projector. That means you get a drink the middle at the time I am usually uncomfortable and figgety at the real cinema.

Bunnygirl, how are you feeling, has the BFP sunk in yet?

Ba, good luck today if you are still having EC?


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Where any of you girls in the clinic Sunday morning? I was there (hungover   its a long story) and a lovely lady SPOKE to me and wished me good luck. Its so unusual isnt it, normally we all just pretend the other isnt there. 

Bunnygirl - I've said on another thread but well done. I am so pleased for you as it gives me hope that it can happen for me too. Are you getting any follow-up scans?

Mani & Tracey - I wasnt going to go as I will be on the 2ww by then but would see about coming in (if DH can babysit) and meet-up with you girls for a decaf! 

Clotted cream - I watched 'knocked up' just the other day and laughed so hard at a scene where they go to Cirque du Soleil. Watching a movie about an unplanned pregnancy is probably not the best move but it is sooo funny that I thoughly recommend it. I havent laughed that much in absolutely years!

Well I had my trigger last night and have EC tomorrow. Have to get in at 9.30 with DH but EC isnt until 10.30. Anyone around? We have had a problem with DH sperm. We were meant to have BMS on Sat as hadnt cleaned out his pipes since Tuesday but he got too drunk! So had to on Sunday which is only 2 days before he needs to give his sample. He has a low count so its very upsetting - didnt know whether to go in with a 7 day sample or a 2 day sample. Clinic decided 2 days was better  
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey all, well had a bit of a nervous few days.  Started spotting a bit (brown stuff sorry TMI) and getting little achey AF pains.  So have spent the weekend lying in bed not daring to move.  Did some searching on here and it seems to be pretty common but very worried nevertheless.

Ba, I've got a scan at 7 weeks then one at 9.  This waiting is absolute torture but I know how lucky I am even to be going through this next bit.  Masses of luck for tomorrow's ec - let us know how it goes.  And you're so right about the waiting room etiquette, I seem to conveniently forget that we're all there for the same reason - daft really!

Tracey, am I right in thinking Kite Runner is that one about a little Arabic boy or something?  it's supposed to be really good, I like the sound of an interval in the middle of the film - very civilised!  Also, Guys never tested my bloods either and the results I gave them, although fine, were from 2 years previous!?  

Clotted cream - how was cirque de soleil?  have always wanted to go to that.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Bunnygirl - try not to worry ( iknow thats not easy) but loads of girls have said brown spotting is really common and not to be too concerned about - can just be implantation bleed and they all say brown blood is old blood. i had brown and red spotting in my last pg but it was all fine and went to full term with DS, so please try not to worry hun    


Ba good luck with ur EC     

and it would be lovely if you could make it on 29th, tracey has said she cant but clottedcream has said she will see after her appt earlier in the week. If you could all let me know cos i dont want to be the saddo sitting in the waiting room on her own looking like a spare part. i will time my blood test to be later in the afternoon so not too much of a wait. we could go to costa cofee by london bridge if we dont want to hang around the clinic for too long altho we might find another lonely soul or two to befriend and introduce to FF!!

I had my appt in the prepregnancy diabetes clinic today the nurse was really nice and went thru stuff and she didnt patronise me BUT she said they want people to come in every 2 weeks  no way i can do that with work so agreed every 6 weeks during school hols so my head doesnt get too suspicious  
Shes booked me in with loads for Wed's appt, got to see the dietition, the doc and get my eyes done (i'll be the glam looking one in Guys walking around in shades...in the middle of winter...inside a building....pretending to be famous!!!) Seriously tho it's good to feel they are on top of things...bit concerned about my rubella check tho i think it was last done in oct 06 - does anyone know if that was too long ago? not sure if it was done in the ones i had in jan 08, isuppose i could ring the clinic to check so i can get it done when i have all the others rather than having to com in again specially

Hi Clottedcream, Wiggie hope u r doing well on ur 2ww, Tracey when r u going on your hols?
Sorry if i ve missed anyone off
Hugs
Mani


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello!

Congrats Bunnygirl, that is fantastic!!

AF finally arrived last thurs and had a scan today that was okay so started stimming!  Very excited about that.  So EC should be 28th/29th in which case probably won't come to the open evening... will see how it goes.

Hello to everyone else,

Tina


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Mani, thanks.

It seems to have gone now but still taking things very easy.  Doesn't help that 2 girls on my cycle buddy board have had biochem. pregnancies in the last couple of weeks.

I haven't even told Guys about this because I'm sure the advice would just be to take things easy.  I did wonder if I should be asking them to do those blood tests that loads of other people seem to get - the ones that check your levels are doubling?  But then that would involve charging up to London a couple of times which I really don't want to do - if this pg is tenuous then I'm staying put.

Sorry girls, wittering on about myself...  .  On a lighter note - I asked my cycle buddy board if I was very wrong to kind of fancy Jeremy Kyle (you can tell how I'm filling my days).  The answer was a resounding YES (how embarrasing!).  OK fair point but what about John Tirode of Masterchef fame?  is this acceptable?  dresses impeccably and imagine the fabulous three course meals he's knock you up every night *sigh*

Bunnygirl x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Bunnygirl

I had some spotting with the last ICSI and when i rang to tell them they did say just take it easy until the scan date and that was when all the blood tests really kicked off but maybe that was becos it was a suspected ectopic ie they couldnt find the embryo had implanted anywhere at the scan.
I would ring the unit TBH just to get advice and to let them know what is happening so they at least have a record of it. Glad to hear it has eased off, do take it easy tho i found that when i rested the spotting did stop. All the best 
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Just to say that I have had some AF-like bleeding today (fresh blood) with all the usual AF symptoms. I'll test in the morning but think this is probably a BFN for us. Will let you know

Wiggie x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Wiggie

Oh honey I'm sorry to hear this, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it is OK, have u tried a local early preg clinic to see if they can check for you? It might not be AF 
Sending you        and love
Mani


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Had EC yesterday and got 20 eggs. I was so happy and hopeful although didnt post yesterday because I was in too much pain as Guys forgot to give me a pessary for pain relief and then all the Drs had gone (in a hospital) and they needed a prescription so I was just given paracetamol.
I was made to wait in a hall in my gown before EC for 2 hours as they didnt have a bed for me.

Now I have just had a call from the embryologist and only 3 of the 20 eggs have fertilised.  

They think that I should get something from the 3 for ET althought there is a 25% chance they will all fail. She wouldnt comment on the quality but said they would put back what they can. 
I asked if I could have all 3 put back and they said no.
I asked if they could convert to ICSI at this stage and they said no its too late.

They dont know why they have not fertilised but believe that they where collected too early and that next time I would still have IVF not ICSI but that they would leave them longer. It turns out they where too worried about OHSS to take them to the size that they normally would, so as she put it they got 'quantity not quality'.
I cant stop crying.
Im so so upset
AND I BLAME GUYS!
Ba
x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Ba

Really sorry to hear your news, hopefully the 3 eggs they got will fertilise so that you are still in with a chance.....

I did the test this morning - negative as suspected. Have rung the clinic and am waiting for a date for my follow-up appointment.

Wiggie x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

lots of hugs to both of you Ba and Wiggie  

ba - when I started reading your post I got so excited for you when I read that you had 20 eggs and I couldn't believe what has happened since.  Sounds like EC was a bad experience for you and I can understand why you must be so mad now.  Try to keep positive - you still have 3 at the moment and you only need one, so lets hope that there is one strong one among them.

Wiggie - I don't know what to say, but that I'm so sorry for you


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wiggie, words can't make this better for you but so sorry  

Ba, hummmm...Guys. Bit of a miscalculation on their part methinks?  Thinking of you and hoping for good news this morning x

Bunnygirl


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Ba so sorry it hasnt been as good a result as you hoped for but you do have three so much    for them to grow for you 

Wiggie how are you doing hun? i saw your post last night on another thread im sorry

ManiT


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello

Ba, it sounds like you had a horrid time, but you have still got 3 so I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you.

Wiggie, I'm really sorry to hear your news and sending you a virtual hug xxx

Tina


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Well just as I expected - 1 didnt divide (died?), 1 is a slow poor 2 cell thats not likely to make it overnight, and 1 is a poor fragmented 4 cell. I will go ahead and have the 4 cell transfered if it makes it but may end-up with nothing. Find out when we get there.

They are now saying that they triggered me at the right time as I had 2 at 17mm and 1 at 20mm but that my egg quality is below average and very poor. If this is the case then thats the end of my ttc journey as there aint a thing I can do about that one. But I cant help wondering why if I had over 20 follies on each ovary they would trigger when only 3 where mature?

Just wasnt expecting this and have to say this cycle has been difficult every step of the way. I have found it too hard. 

Its all over for this ole gal - too old and not exactly what you would call a woman by 37! All I have to show is an overdraft, an extra stone in weight and relationship difficulties!

Wiggie -   sorry I didnt say it before I have been a little preoccupied but I do send you so much love  
Ba
x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Ba, I hope you got good news about your 4 cell today.  you've had a tough old week and must be physically and emotionally drained.    Thinking of you, Tina x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Ba i hope u had some good news today     thinking of you
Mani


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ba, i hope you've had some good news on your two embies. dont be discouraged about the poor quality talk. you produced a bumper crop of eggs, that indicates you have good ovarian reserves. it only takes one to be of good quality ... and look at me - told poor reserves, poor quality and somehow i'm pg. don't give up hope, even if this cycle isn't successful it can still happen. xC


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ba, thinking of you x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts, it really helps knowing you are all out there....

Thinking of you Ba, and fingers crossed....

Wiggie xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes thanks girls for all your support - I was just devastated and you really helped  

My 4 cell divided overnight to a fragmented 6 cell but the 2 cell didnt make it so I had only 1 embie transfered. Turns out they actually took 24 eggs but 4 were immature so I got 1 viable embryo out of 24   Also turns out that it probably was due to being triggered too early   Before ET I asked what went wrong with the cycle because if it was down to my egg quality we had decided never to try again. I was told it definately isnt my egg quality but that next time they would stimulate me on the same dosage for longer. I asked them to show me my follie count of trigger and why they did it when I only had 3 above 16 and they agreed that it may have been responsible to the low fertilisation but that we will never know. 
I dont know whether to be angry with them or not? I understand that IVF is trial and error each cycle, but then again as I got BFP last time why didnt they just follow the same protocol? I know the answer is OHSS but Ive ended up with mild OHSS anyway!

So Im now NUPO (negative until proven otherwise). I know its not exactly the PMA I should have but you have to do a certain amount of damage limitation and emotionally DH and I cant take another battering.

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry for the me post.
Speak soon
Ba
x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Wiggie, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself - do something really nice, like have a facial or massage or something just for you.  After all we spend on treatment a bit more on the overdraft can't hurt.

Ba.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.  I know what you mean about having to emotionally prepare yourself.  I think what will be will be whatever your mental attitude, positive or otherwise.  Now all you can do is try and get through that agonising wait.  You do read about lots of people who are given a good chance and don't end up with a BFP and lots who are given a very low chance and end up with a baby.

Mani. let me know what time you are at guys as I work 15 mins walk away.  I could probably meet you for coffee if you were around 4.30 ish. It woudl be nice to meet.  I have to get a train by 5.45 from London Bridge though.

Bunnygirl, I hope things are OK with you.  You had that 2ww and now more waiting.  It drives you mad doesn't it.  I am keeping everything crossed for you too.

I went to see an acupuncturist yesterday who was really nice.  I just can't decide whether I believe it will help or not, nothing to lose, except money!  she said I had weak pulses that linked to grief which make sense.  Then again, after telling her about losing a 2 year old then just having a miscarriage it would be easy to come to that conclusion anyway.  She was really nice and what she said did make sense so I think I will give it a go up to my next treatment, whenever that turns out to be.

I have planned my holiday 11-25 April which might mean I would start downregging towards the end of it.  That all assumes my period comes in about 4 weeks.

I have been religiously using my new exercise horse thing and cutting back on naughty food so hopefully in 7 weeks when I go on holiday I won't be scaring everyone on the beach!

Good luck to everyone in treatment.

Tracey


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba i know its easy to say but i do mean it  - try to be positive, u know my DS was a single embie and with a low chance of it working, so dont give up hope altho i do understand about self preservation - its such a hard time with a mixed bag of emotions. I m sending lots of positive vibes ur way to help              

Tracey im aiming to be at guys for blood test around 3.30 so i can certainy meet you for about 4.30 pm me to let me know time and place, theres a starbucks right by london bridge if that helps?

Anyone else want to meet? I know clotted cream u said u mite and ba if u feel u want to - dont know if u girls want to meet at the clinic (maybe meet some other girls there too) or elsewhere? 

Anyway let me know
Hugs
Mani


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ba, just echoing everyone's thoughts really - IVF is a funny old game and the most crazily unexpected things (both good and bad!) happen so it's certainly not a foregone conclusion. I understand your frustration at Guy's - they almost sound like they are admitting some sort of liability so I don't know if this would mean your getting a free go out of them if (and it's still an if) this cycle doesn't work.

Regardless, this can ALL wait because you _are_ on your 2ww so do everything you would normally do - chill, minimal housework, eat well - maybe not NUPO but PPUPO?? (possibly pregnant until proven otherwise!). 

Tracey, DH and I had acupuncture for the 3 months leading up to this cycle and I was thoroughly bored by it (although most people love it so maybe I'm just weird)....however....it did seem to have some kind of indefinable affect on my mood overall so I'd say stick with it (also had it twice on the day of et and a week into the 2ww). Bl**dy expensive though - worked out we have spent about £750 on it - ouch! 

Hello to everyone else - hope you're enjoying a mellow Sunday.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Ba, Wiggie, Tracey, I hope you are all doing okay 

Bunnygirl, I hope everything is going well.

I have got EC tomorrow!  Only stimmed for 7 days so I hope that will be enough.  

 and  to you all

Tina x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Good luck Tina   - I only stimmed for 8 days too - let us know how you get on!

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mani - I had forgotten about your single ET and positive outcome. Thanks for the encouragement it all helps!

Bunnygirl - getting any morning sickness yet? When is the scan?

Tina - good luck with EC  

Tracey - how is the exercise horse - do you have buns of steel yet  

Clotted cream - where are you? 

Chandelle - thanks for your message, its so hard not to get hung up on statistics and grades. On the brightside I dont want twins as I probably cant carry them to term due to incompetent cervix (yep just another way my fertility fails) so maybe its just Gods way. Although I am pessemistic by nature which is largely due to years of IF and disappointment every month for 10 years! 

Wiggie - thinking of you  

As for me - well I only cried once today so Im getting better! 
Ba
x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone - jsut a quick one

Tina good luck with EC    

Ba u sound a bit more positive!!! Well done and remember we are all crossing fingers for you.

Hi to everyone else...i echo Ba when i say clotted cream u dropped off the radar!!

Tracey - let me know for def time n place for \friday and anyone else who wants to join - please do

Hugs
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mani. I'm really sorry but someone has just put a meeting in my diary in central london at 4pm.  I had told them a couple of weeks ago that I was free and it has taken them this long to set the date and time.
It would be really nice to meet you and others so maybe there can be another time.  

Ba. Glad you are feeling marginally more postive.  I bet you can't wait until your 2ww is over and you will know one way or another.

I am being good with my exercise horse - although I am looking at it now knowing I haven't done my 30 mins today - it is currently holdingn the ironing I did yesterday!
I am determined to try it for 8 weeks as they say it takes that long to see a difference.  then I can sell it if it doesn't work.

Tina.  Good luck for EC.  Have you got any plans for after ET.  Any time off work?


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tracey - I have a gym room with a treadmill and rowing machine and an exercise ball and I have never used it! No wonder Im so fat these days. But as soon as the 2ww is over Im going to:
a) book a holiday to Australia
b) start a diet (replace breakfast and lunch with soya protein drinks and raw juice and 1 low fat meal for supper)
c) start exercising 30 mins per day except weekends

2ww is bad for your sanity. I wish I could not put myself through the pain of thinking that I stand a chance of a BFP but its impossible. Im just gona be in alot of pain next week.
Ba
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ba, i totally understand your pessimism. it is a real coping mechanism and i am still using it, and won't be convinced i'm actually having a baby until it is in my arms.
hopefully the next week won't be too excruciating for you. 

Tracey - i found acupuncture a big waste of money basically. I know people swear by it but it never helped with my night waking or other issues that you could actually expect to see some sort of response to. (obviously effects on fertility are harder to measure!) it never relaxed me and i think i actually slept worse on the nights i had it. efforts during treatment to get my follicles to grow or catch up with the others were also futile. i tried two different people too, and though they were both lovely, i'd have to say that was about £1,000 down the drain. 


xC


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello

We had our EC this morning which all went fine.  After going into the theater I don't remember anything until I was back in the recover room.  We got 10 eggs   so fingers crossed.... another sleepless night until we get the news tomorrow!

sorry, this is just a really quick one coz we then had to rush around and do some errands (not sensible I know) and now I'm knackered.

Actually, I do have a question.  My DH is leaving on Friday to work abroad (in Asia, so not just a hop across the channel) for six months on Friday - terrible timing I know   but if we didn't give it a go now it would just mean another delay of 6 months.  Providing we have some viable embies, do I need someone to come with me for ET?  I can ask my Mum or my sister and they would be really pleased to come, but I kind of feel that it is a special thing between me and DH and if he can't be there than I would rather be on my own if that makes sense.  But.... do you think I should have someone?

hope you all have good evenings and chat tomorrow.  Sorry for the "me" post!

Tina x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

PS as you can probably tell from the tone of my post, I'm also all about the pessimism coping mechanism!  I'm going to be just miserable when DH leaves so can't get my hopes up too much or I really will come crashing down.  x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Tina - Great news about your eggs Good luck for ET and no u dont need to have someone with you for this, i have done it once on my own but it is up to you!

Ba -     for 2ww

Tracey - thanks for letting me know, maybe another time! 

Clotted cream how did ur appt go - i think u said u had one on the 26th?

Wiggie, Bunnygirl  hope u r well

sorry if i missed anyone but hi anyway
Love
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tina - great news re: your eggs, no you don't need anyone with you for ET, unlike at EC. Fingers crossed you get some good embies!

Mani - thanks for your good wishes, I am fine but obviously disappointed about our first tx. We have a follow-up at Guys on 14th March

Hope everyone else is OK

Wiggie x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello all,

Thanks for your messages.  We had a call at lunchtime to let us know how they had got on.  Out of the 10 eggs they were able to inject 9 and 5 have fertilised.    I'm scheduled for ET on Saturday although depending how they do, they might blasto them and then have ET on Monday.

take care,

Tina


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hey Tina - thats fantastic news!!! You must be so pleased, well done!! Let us know how you get on over the next few days

Mani


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I haven't been around much this week - this was first chance I've had to log on and catch up on all your news.

Good luck with the dreaded 2ww Ba - and try to keep optomistic

Congratulations with the embies Tina - what dreadful timing with your hubby going away at such a critical time!

Sorry Mani - it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get there tomorrow evening.  I could go towards the end of the time, but I think you said you were going to be there early as you had an appointment there tomorrow afternoon?

We went there on Tuesday, and it wasn't good news for us.  DH had another SA and they couldn't find any sperm. We were told that as our previous hospital had found sperm that there would be a good chance of obtaining some by SSR, so he's got that booked now for 20th March.  They said that they'll then make sure they have some sperm before I start stimming - and when I go for EC then he will do his bit again, so if they have any fresh sperm in that sample they will use that, otherwise they will use the frozen.  so unfortunately that now pushes up the price by another £1,250!  The doctor we saw was lovely, and when hubby asked if it would hurt she made a comment about the fact that it would hurt because he's a man! (suggesting that men have a low pain threshold compared to women!)

Hello to everyone else too....


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Clotted Cream

Im sorry you didnt get the result you were hoping for...but it sounds like they are poisitve re SSR, all the best for that!

Thanks for lettingme know re 2moro nite im going to be at Guys about 4ish and then meeting another FF girl prob about 5, so let me know if you want to meet later 6/6.30 if you can make that but if u cant dont worry, Ill pm you my phone no so you can let me know if you can catch up as i wont be on the net after about noon.

Hi everyone else!! Hope u r all well
Mani


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

hello 

Clotted Cream, like Mani says, I'm sorry the news isn't what you wanted but great that Guys are so positive about SSR.  How is your DH dealing with it all?  

Ba, how are you doing?  I hope the 2WW isn't dragging by too much. 

Tina x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had bloods done ystday - not too bad only 3 tubes, not the dozen plus like last time - thank goodness!

Does anyone know - when immune results are back, if negative, what options there are to avoid repeat m/c, i know about aspirin etc. Also do i need to see dr or nurse to get new protocol? i have used up my follow up appt cos i thought i was going to cycle in April but now we are going for August i dont know what to do. The dr talked me thru April's cycle but definite regime was going to depend on these test results. So i still dont know what will happen once the results are back...whether it is the same as before or whether i need to take aspirin and whatever else? Do you think it would be worth booking another appt with a dr once i have results? or should i rely on nurses to tell me? Also does anyone know with PCOS does the drug dose have different effects with weight loss eg does it have a stronger/lesser effect beacuse own hormone levels may have changed? or am i being daft cos they will check hormones at Day 2 ish anyway? any advice would be appreciated....isnt it odd how no matter how many time u have been thru it each time i feel i have forgotten the routine   brain cells wake up!!

Ba i hope you are well     some more pos energy for you!!!
Tina- hows it going? are you going for et today or will they go to blastocyst?

Hope you are all well

Mani


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello

Mani - sorry, I don't know the answers to your questions.

We still had three going strong on Saturday so they decided to Blasto them - and I should be having EC tomorrow morning.

Hope you are all well,

Tina x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tina - Good luck with ET thats fantastic news!

Mani - I dont really understand what you are asking in regard to PCOS but I have massive weight gain in tx, I gave up all carbs, sugar, alcohol and processed foods and put on just over a stone in weight. In the last 2 weeks I put on something like 1.5kilos every 2 days. However just today I have noticed that I am now loosing weight so it was obviously just fluid. Still a stone heavier from this cycle  

Clotted cream - so sorry to read your Dh SA results that must be so hard on both of you. My DH doesnt handle SA issues and it always come back to bite us in our relationship so I hope that the two of you are not like us! Still its better to know now and be prepared and its good to see they have a plan for you to follow. Good luck  

As for me Im going insane on the 2ww. Today Im convinced its a BFN after terrible AF pains all day, so Im having a glass of wine (my first and only small) to cheer myself up!
I will test early on Tuesday which will be 11dp3dt and 2 days early. Should be a good indication of the final result and will help me to prepare for the worst.
Ba
x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Good luck for tomorrow Tina - it sounds positive that they were doing well enough to blasts.  Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow.  Are you having 1 or 2 transferred?

Ba - Hope it will be good news for you next week - but I've always read that you shouldn't be tempted to test early because you may get a false negative which will then stress you out even more.  I was so, so tempted to test 2 days early on my last tx, and even though I didn't and I got a BFN, I'm glad I didn't test early because I would have got depressed on  the day I tested as well as on the proper test day.  I do hope that you'll get a pleasant surprise this week! I did know that there could be SA issues before I married my husband because of the cancer treatment he had about 15 years ago.  First NHS test didn't find any sperm so we had a private test done.  When the embryologist phoned he put the phone onto speaker phone so I could hear and she was trying to prepare him for bad news and tell him he had a low sperm count - but we were so pleased!  A "low" sperm count meant that there were some sperm and that we could have ICSI!  So 2 clinics have now found sperm in his tests (3 tests have had sperm) so we don't know whats happened that he doesn't have any now, although he has had a chest infection for over 2 months now.

Mani - I'm so sorry that we didn't get to meet on Friday.  In the end I was at work until almost 9pm.  I've taken on some extra work now that we need more money for the SSR.  DH has also been doing some extra work this weekend too.  Hope that all your blood tests will come back with good results for you to start your next tx.


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All,

Tina, god that is brilliant that you got to go to blast.  hope today went really well for you  

Ba, I'm keeping everything (toes, fingers, eyes) crossed for you for tommorrow  

Mani, I not really very clued up about immune issues and stuff but would have thought defo. see the doc. rather than rely on nurses.

Clotted cream, hopefully it was your DH's chest infection that affected his results - if you think about it it makes sense - rather than use that energy making swimmers his body was fighting off the infection.  If he's had 3 other good results then there's every chance that he will again.

Wiggie, hope you're ok and will get some positive answers at your follow up on the 14th.

Me, well the clock is ticking towards my scan on Thursday afternoon.  I feel like I can't breathe properly and have been having worrying dreams about AF arriving and green slime coming out of you-know-where!    I probably need a psychiatrist not a scan.  DH on the other hand has been dreaming of flowers bursting into bloom which is a little more encouraging if all a bit Sound of Music.  

Bunnygirl x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello!

I had ET this morning and everything went fine.  Had one blastocyst put back  and they are keeping the others going overnight - hopefully two of them will develop enough to freeze   and the other two they think probably won't make it.  But one has gone back in which is the main thing for now!

I decided not to take any time off work as my DH is away and I think I would just sit at home and brood (and eat!), so I went straight back to work.  I keep touching my tummy though, people are going to think I am pretty strange soon!  I do keep thinking I am feeling AF pains, but it must surely be too early for that (fingers crossed) and to be honest, I feel so many wierd aches and pains these days it is hard to interpret them.

Ba - good luck for tomorrow!

Bunnygirl, good luck for thursday!!  Hopefully your dream life will calm down after that!

Clotted cream - I hope you aren't having to work too hard, I was here until 9 on Friday and again in for a few hours on Saturday so I can sympathise!

Mani, I hope you have got the answers to your questions and Wiggie that you are doing okay.

Tina x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Well I tested today and as expected from a single low grade embryo transfer got a  
The thing is I feel really pregnant so it goes to show what the mind and a good dose of progesterone can do.

I havent cried as I have had my DS around and I have to be strong. Besides I did enough crying when we got the fertilisation results. 

I have to decide now whether to stay with Guys or go elsewhere, but in order to do that I need an honest answer to why the fertilisation went wrong. Guys is convenient and cheap with above average success rates but if they triggered me too early then its a huge error and I am also concerned that they made me start with clomid and IUI rather than IVF again and waste money but more importantly time to get here. There was also that time they forgot about me for my last IUI and I had to wait 1.5hours after my scheduled appointment time but more importantly 3.5hours after DH gave his sample. Thats another huge error.
Has anyone ever complained to them? Apparently there is a senior cons that you can see for extra money. Does anyone know his name and how it works? I hope I dont deflate anyone currently going through tx, remember Ive just got my BFN so Im on abit of a downer and angry with life and they also gave me my lovely DS so I know it can work with them.

Sorry once again for the me post
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ba, I'm so sorry at your result.  With my situation I can't really complain about Guys BUT they do appear to have f**ked up with your treatment several times.  Is it worth, do you think, having an initial consultation at the ARGC?  They have the best success rates in the country and will often try new a new approach.  However, they are more expensive so that may be prohibitive.

You'll get your follow-up consultation at Guys anyway - personally I think they should be offering you a freebie but how likely are they to admit to screwing up?? not very I would have thought.

Take it easy, regain your strength and give that lovely boy of yours a big cuddle.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ba, hopefully you've tested too early but as far as next steps - you can pay an extra £700 to have consultant-led treatment at Guys. This is what i was preparing to do, with Mr. Khalaf, the head guy. I felt like i would have more say over my treatment and that he would listen to my concerns and tailor the treatment a bit more to my needs, rather than just going through their one size fits all protocols. I also considered going elsewhere but took into account my poor previous responses and ultimately decided that paying a lot more wasn't going to boost my chances by a comparable amount. i understand your concerns though about how your treatments have gone there and you have to weigh that up as well. Frankly i was about ready to switch after my first attempt there because i thought they really botched things, finding out too late my response wasn't good and cancelling me without considering other options. i would recommend requesting Mr. K. for your follow up, if in fact this month didn't work. That way you can talk to him about what he might do differently. I was familiar with him because he did an HSG for me privately, and just felt like i would be in good hands with someone of his expertise, etc. 
re: ARGC, i noticed that their stats for my age group actually were only marginally better than Guys, and people say costs can easily run over £10k for one cycle. 
i hope it's not over for you yet though on this attempt!! xC


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.  I have done my usual of trying to remember everyone's posts but bound to forget some.

Ba.  I'm really sorry about your BFN.  I'm sure the Guys's brochure mentions a complainnts procedure.  It doesn't seem fair that you need a follow up with a Dr which will cost £120 when you feel you need one because they made mistakes.  I have only seen Dr Jan Grace and she seems to be really nice and more importantly, know what she is talking about.  However, I only have experience of one IUI as I didn't get very far with my IVF.

Tina.  Great news.  It must be really really hard being without your DP at a time like this.  I think you have done the right thing going back to work.  I was told 'if you were naturally pregnant at this stage yo u would be carrying on as normal'

Mani.  I'm afraid I can't help with any of your questions.  It would be really helpful if there was a way of emailing Guy's with questions, it would be cheaper than consultations.

Wiggie.  Are you feeling more positive about the future?

Bunnygirl, good luck with the scan.  How many weeks will you be?

Clotted cream.  I do hope the next step goes well for you and DH

Nothing to report from my end, as I don't know where I am in my cycle I am trying to make the effort to have BMS every couple of days.  I'm sure my DS would hate to think of me 'making the effort'!!!

Tracey


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba I'm sorry to hear of your neg test... as someone suggested maybe if you make an appt to see Mr K you may be able to get some real answers, you do sound as if you have been through a lot with them, Im sorry i didnt realise that there had been probs before. I hope you get some information from them that will show you a way forward hun  

Mani


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

ba - I'm so sorry to read your news.  As Chandelle said, you have tested early, so there may still be some slight hope?  I do hope that you and your DH are coping with all of this as you have been through a lot.

Chandelle - do you think that it is worth paying the extra for consultant led treatment?  I wondered if they would be so busy that although they may be there in person for your appointments, that the treatment would still be basically the same?  I was wondering if it's the embryologists who are the most important people in the tx because they are the ones who cultivate (or whatever the right term is) the embryos.

Tina - hope you're taking things easy at work. Did you take anyone with you to ET?  Are you missing DH yet? (that's a silly question! - I'm sure you're missing him!)

Mani - have you had any blood test results yet?

Wiggie - hope things are OK with you

Bunnygirl - good luck with the scan on Thursday.  Green Slime

Tracey - have you booked a holiday yet?

Hope I haven't missed anyone out!


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just popping in to say hello, thanks to everyone who has asked after me, I am feeling fairly positive about having another cycle, as everything went OK on my first apart from the quality of embies at the end.  I'd like to start again after my April AF if the doc agrees. I have my follow-up consultation on 14th March - I assumed this was free of charge when you have a negative cycle?

Also does anyone know if the prices at Guys are going up as of 1st April? Most NHS prices go up with a new financial year! I'll ask when I go there next week, as might see if I can pay for my next cycle in advance if that's the case....

Tina - good luck with your 2ww, having a blasto transfer bodes well!

Tracey - enjoy your BMS!!

Bunnygirl - good luck with your scan on Thurs

Ba - have pm'd you, hope you get the answers you deserve

Have a great day everyone

Wiggie xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Wiggie - thanks for the advice and please do let us know what they say about price increases

Tina - hope you are well and not going to insane

Chandelle - I tested at 11pd3dt so that would make the embryo 14 days old. Of course I will test again tomorrow but well lets just say Im realistic. I am going to request Mr K for the follow-up as I have a huge list of questions that need some honest answers. Im not saying they have done anything wrong at all just that I need someone to give me a consistent answer which I havent had yet. 

Bunnygirl - good luck for tomorrow make sure your DH is with you as it is magical and not worth missing!

Tracey - its funny but my DH never gets the fact that he is suddenly alluring in the middle of my cycle and largely forgotten the rest of the time  

I have thought about ARGC but they will make me do immunology testing due to my m/c's and thats an additional £4k ontop of the cost of the tx. I have also considered UCL which has equal success rates with ARGC but Guys is so very easy for me to get to and neither of the others are. This is especially important as I have to drop off and pick-up my DS from nursery and found myself rushing back for 1pm many a time and cant see that happening if I was more than a 15min train journey! Plus Guys do have very high sucess rates. Will have to see what they say at follow-up because if I have poor eggs then we wont try again anyway so all this is hypothetical.

Thanks again for all your support, Im looking forward to the miracle post tomorrow explaining how I just tested too early and that at my ripe age I have managed to get a BFP from a late implanting, poor quality fragmented single embryo transfer   LONG LIVE DREAMERS!
Ba
x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi guys

Ba - I hope that you do get the miracle result tomorrow  .  But either way you should definitely get answers to your questions so you can understand exactely what happened.  We paid the extra £700 that Clotted Cream mentioned so that we only saw Mr K and the same nurse each time (except for the ET) which was really good.  I don't know how it works if you don't pay that as it is our first cycle, but you get Mr K's mobile and email address so you can ask questions whenever you like and we found that he always responded within a couple of hours (to be honest we only asked a couple of things but he was very helpful about getting back).  He was also very hands on, taking blood tests himself at a scan I had etc so I didn't have to wait longer to see a nurse etc.

We found out yesterday that our remaining blastocysts that they were growing on for a day weren't of good enough quality to freeze which is a shame  .  As there were still 3 of them I was hoping that at least one would be okay but we can't do anything about that now!  Concentrating all our energies on the one that is hopefully bedding in.  Being back at work is definitely helping take my mind off it but I don't feel in the least bit pregnant - not that I am sure what that should feel like on day 7 (!) but if anything my boobs are less painful than they have been.  I am still finding that my ovaries are really sore, but I think that is getting better - does that sound normal?

Good luck tomorrow bunnygirl and hello to everyone else,

Tina x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tina - sorry to hear about the remaining blastos. Yes my ovaries were still sore for about 1 week after being hoovered, but after that they were fine!

Wiggie x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Brace yourself Im gonna vent...................

Woke up today on test day with AF. Did test anyway as they say you have to and so got a double dose of BFN.

I want to burst into tears but cant because of DS so instead have been screaming at him all morning for being naughty. Yesterday after nursery the teacher drew me aside to tell me that my 3 year old DS told one of the other children to 'shut up you f**king b*stard'. I asked him where he got that language from and he said from mummy yelling at daddy. So I am officially a bad mother!

Want a divorce because my DH spent all last night stoned and drunk (also did this 2 nights before) and telling me his life was sh*t and worthless and everyone else had better lives than us. And recounting how his mate in South Africa is having their second baby and surfing everyday. And everyone else has 3 children and keeps saying we are a doomed couple.

These are understandable emotions on a BFN we have them every time but still it makes me feel so guilty (all of this is my fault) and are poorly timed. He hasnt yet even done so much as tap me on the shoulder in a 'mate' kind of way in terms of condolance for how I might feel about this failed IVF let alone actually giving me a hug, talk about it or be bothered to spend some time with me.

Feel really gutted and like this is the end of the line. I am so fat so that is making everything twice as bad. I have put on 15 kilos since last August! I actually have started turning down getting out with friends because I dont fit into any clothes I have even my old maternity clothes are too small and I dont feel like I can be seen in public!

I can spend any time with someone who is pregnant, and am cancelling taking my child to a family easter egg hunt despite the advice of everyone else to the contrary just so I can avoid the pregnant one! 

You could say Im a bit low today. 
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ba, I'm not surprised you're feeling low - you wouldn't be human if you didn't. And DH just ain't helping is he? why do blokes always head straight for the nearest boozer when the going gets tough? women don't do this - can you imagine if we did? 

But you have both been dealt a major blow - it's going to take time - sorry, these sound like cliches when I read them.... is there any chance you three can get away together? just to spend some time as a family and bond? and don't worry about DS outburst - there's not a kid in the world who hasn't heard Mum and Dad swearing and saved it up for _just_ the wrong moment. I know I did.

And don't beat yourself up about avoiding social situations that are hard to cope with - why put yourself through it? it's too soon - put yourself first and sod anyone elses feelings.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks hun - it just gets worse the tears have arrived with the AF cramping and now DS is asking whats wrong!

I dont want to tell DH that I am taking this hard because he will just say that we cant try again, or will stick to his no ttc for 6 months line (time is not on my side and as we have been doing this for 10 years I know you need time).

All my family is in Australia so I will go see them in the next couple of weeks, but Im embarressed about my weight. It will be a shock for everyone as last time I saw them I was thin. They dont offer any support as they think we have a child so should stop ttc.
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh bless your DS, he's worried about you...I've just noticed on your profile that your DH has got poor count - so he must be driving himself mad with guilt and inadequacy.  I think I've said this before on another board but we women seem to deal with physical problems, psos etc. in a much more matter-of-fact way than blokes do.  My DH has got poor morphology but we are NEVER allowed to mention it, discuss it, give it any credence at all.  In fact, the doctors are WRONG in his opinion.  Talk about sticking your head in the sand.

You're right tho - you are going to have to keep it together if you want DH to go for more TX (underhand I know but neccessary - all's fair in love and IVF).  I reckon you'll come back from Australia all guns blazing!! will it be hot there??  god, how nice!! get away from this grim weather, you'll come back with a tan and feeling revitalised and with only weeks or so to count down before you can try again.  And with the weight thing - well, the drugs put weight on and so does comfort eating from stress.  If you've been thin before you can be thin again.

Where abouts in Australia are your family?  I've been to Perth and climbed Ayers Rock and went to some weird island called Rottnest with strange animals on it.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Slightly calmer now and have stopped crying. I just have to bury this pain into some dark corner and hope that it doesnt boil over and poison my life anymore. 

Your right about my DH but his count has been good at 20mil right on boardline for IVF and when we fight he makes sure I know that its all down to me. 

Im from Perth so lost my virginity on Rottnest - got blotto at Rotto (as we like to say). Went travelling by myself and took 2 years to get to the UK and then met my DH at a bus stop on Oxford Street at 4.30 in the morning. We have been married 10 years now, 11 in May.

It will be hot in Perth, spoke to mum yesterday and it too hot, they have had a scourcher 43, 44 degrees most days over 35. She is complaining and cant wait until winter when the temperature gets as low as 18!  

Right as of tomorrow Im gonna go on either the watercress soup diet or raw juice only. Apparently you loos 1lb per day (all fluid of course) but I need the boost to my self esteem.
Thanks again
Ba
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Blotto on Rotto  

OMG love it!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Us Aussies are all class!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Don't want to butt girls in but wanted to send Davis a huge hug   IF is so ...... frustrating and hard  

Take care

Rachel x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Ba

I am sorry to hear your news, you must be gutted and of course feeling low.  The whole thing is such a roller coaster of emotions that especially combined with all the drugs that is is not at all surprising that you need some tlc and are feeling unsupported.  As bunnygirl said, your DH must be feeling rubbish himself as he must know that if his count was normal then you guys would be unlikely to need IVF at all - even if it is border line, they wouldn't be suggesting IVF if they didn't think that was the best option.  The physical impact of IVF on him is minimal but he is having to watch you go through it all and must be feeling helpless and hiding it in a usual blokey kind of way.

A holiday in oz sound fantastic and no doubt just what you need.  You said already that some of the weight had come off I think as the drug dosage was reduced so no doubt more will keep falling off over the next couple of weeks.  

You are totally entitled to whatever you feel is right for you for the next few weeks until you start feeling a bit more like yourself and don't beat yourself up at all.

Big hug, Tina x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Girls, just had first scan - one on board, right size, heartbeat seen.  Hugely relieved, neither of us could even look at the screen at first.  

x


----------



## TinaS (Jan 27, 2008)

Fantastic news!  Congratulations, you guys must be thrilled.

Tina x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba Im sorry you are going through such a hard time at the moment, what others have said about a holiday being good sounds great, new scene and time for your DH and DS with you sounds like a good idea and gives you some healing time   

Bunnygirl - congratulations!!! that is great news!!

Mani


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Sorry to hijack girls....Ba just read your posts. i am so very sorry. 
i wrote a letter of compalint to mr khalaf who is the head of the acu and he took it all very seriously. he is a lovely man and took the time with me and dh to go through why i was unhappy. i would suggest you do this too. they are a very pro active acu from what i have seen in terms of how we feel about them and wanting to make it a good acu. mr khalaf is the head of the acu and for £700 extra he will do all your scans, ec and et...i found this was a better option than going somewhere else and being seen by a "normal" doctor, if you get what i mean...sending you hugs.


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home this way ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132063.msg1965688#msg1965688


----------

